# Die Zukunft der Städteraids



## Lord-of-dwarven (29. Mai 2010)

Guten Tag liebe Buffis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich möchte gleich vorweg nehmen: Alles hier ist meine eigene reine Fiktion.

Es gab hier ja bereits öfters diskusionen bezüglich zukünftiger Städteraids, und deshalb möchte
ich dazu nun auch meine Meinung kund tun.

Wir schreiben das Jahr 2010, ein kalter Dezember Dienstag, der Kataklysmus hat Azeroth erschüttert
und der Konflikt zwischen Alianz und Horde ist seit diesem Tage an seinem Höhepunkt angelangt. Der mutige Zwerg Giselbert 
meldete sich bei Dagna Eisenfaust, Verteidigungsgeneral der Alianz, ''Mach dich bereit Junge, gleich geht's los!''. *fuua*
an dieses teleportiert werden würde er sich wohl nie gewöhnen, aber das war nun seine geringste Sorge, wie jede Woche
beobachtete er nun wie die Katapulte der Horde auf ihre Positionen rückten und Trolle durch die Baumkronen verschwanden.
''Giselbert alter Freund!'' auch ohne ihn zu sehen wusste er die Stimme zuzuortnen, ''Dero, schön dich zu sehen, wie weit sind die 
Verteidigungsanlagen?'' Inzwischen war der kleine Gnom an Giselbert herangetreten ''Die Bobemflieger sind in Eisenschmiede gestartet,
sie werden wohl in 20 Minuten ankommen, das Pech kocht und ist an den Mauern und die Monition für die Turmkanonen wird
mit der Tiefenbahn geliefert.'' ''Danke Dero, ich werde nun auf meine Position gehen die Horde scheint bald bereit zu sein, viel
Glück Freund mögen sich unsere Wege nach getanner Arbeit wieder Kreuzen'' Giselbert klopfte dem kleinen Gnom auf die Schulter
und eilte an die Tore Sturmwinds. Dort angekommen rammte er Pflichtbewusst das Banner Eisenschmiedes in die Erde und 
beobachtete wie sich die Helden mehrten, Menschen, Gnome, Elfen, Zwerge, Draenei und ihre neuen Verbündeten die Worgen,
er mochte sie nicht sehr aber solange sie sich als würdige Verbündete in der Schlacht erwiesen tolerrierte er sie.
Kaum hatte er den Gedanken fertig gedacht bebte die Erde unter ihm und Gestein der Mauer prasselte auf seinen Helm.
Kriegstrommeln und das Stampfen der Kodos begann alles zu übertonen, Wolfsgeheul auf beiden Seiten als die Streitkräfte
der Alianz und der Horde aufeinander trafen. Plötzlich waren nur noch Schmerzensschreie zu hören als Pech über denn Wall
floss, brennende Orcs und deren Aliierte flohen panisch zurück in ihre Linien.Doch nun brauch auch unter den Alianzmächten 
panik aus als Bomben auf Sturmwind regneten die in von Fledermäusen geworfen wurden, grüne Wolken breiteten sich im 
Tal der Helden aus, Soldaten brachen schreiend und sich übergebend zusammen. ''Gebt nicht nach Männer!'' Dagna stürmte
mit seinen Generälen auf das Schlachtfeld und trieb die erstarkte Horde vor sich her. ''RÜCKZUG!'' erschalte es von Dagna.
''Wieo bei Khaz Modan sollten wir uns nun zurückziehen?! Die Horde bricht zusammen!'' stammelte Giselbert ihm ungläubig entgegen.
''Siehst du die Bäume dort Jungchen? Sie sind voller Trolle die nur darauf warten uns aufzupicksen und einzukesseln, wir würden
zermalmt werden, sollten wir uns aber nun zurückziehen muss auch die Horde aufgeben da sie an unseren Mauern keine Chance
hat und uns nicht am Felde zerschmettern kann.'' Giselbert schien beeindruckt und eilte nun ebenso zurück zu den Wällen die Sturmwind
umgaben. ''Jede Woche das selbe Spiel, wie lange soll das noch so gehen?'' Niemand konnte ihm antworten da er diese Frage
nicht laut aussprach, doch selbst wenn, niemand weis wann dieser Krieg sein tragisches Ende findet.


Nachdem meine Schreibwut gestillt ist möchte ich hier in Fakten übergehen:

*Dauer und Häufigkeit der Schlachten*
Pro Woche wird es eine Schlacht geben, die Tage werden variieren 
damit auch wirklich jedem die Chance gegeben wird teilzunehmen.
Dadurch das diese Schlachten selten statfinden werden sie etwas episches 
beibehalten. (Sollten sie). Die Dauer der Schlacht ist vorerst auf 2 Stunden
fixiert.

*
Lokalität der Schlachten*
Jede Schlacht wird in einer anderen Stadt stattfinden.
Bsp.: Montag; Horde greift Sturmwind an
 	Mittwoch; Alianz greift Orgrimmar an
 	Dienstag der folgenden Woche; Horde greift Eisenschmiede an
 	Mittwoch der folgenden Woche; Alianz greift Silbermond an

*Ablauf der Schlachten*
Die Verteidiger werden von einem Offizier an die Front der jeweiligen
Stadt geschickt, dort müssen sie die Mauer halten und verhindern
das die feindlichen Streitkräfte nicht den jeweiligen König erreichen.

*Ziel der Schlachten*
Denn jeweiligen König der umkämpften Stadt töten,
zuvor müssen 4 Generäle getötet werden (Frontgeneral, Verteidigungsgeneral, Versorgungsgeneral, General der Flugkräfte)
die sich an strategisch wichtigen Punkten aufhalten.

*''Balancing''*
Die Zahl der Verteidiger/Angreifer wird automatisch erfasst,
die Diferenz wird mit starken NPC's ausgeglichen.

*
Funktion der Generäle*
Jeder General gibt dem König der Verteidiger einen Bonus,
und unterstützt die Verteidiger mit so manchem Boni.
Verteidigungsgeneral: Erhöht die Rüstung des Königs um 500% sowie seine Magieresistenz um 300%. Solange er am Leben ist erhalten die Verteidiger 10% Rüstung 10% mehr Trefferpunkte und die Tore des Königs haben 50% mehr Trefferpunkte.
Frontgeneral: Der König fügt allen Spielern 100% mehr Schaden zu, alle Spieler verursachen 10% mehr Schaden. Er steht direkt mit den Spielern bereits am Anfang am Tor und ist direkt im Kampf.
Versorgungsgeneral: Sollte er fallen werden alle NPC's die die Diferenz auf Seiten der Verteidiger ausgleichen sollen das Schlachtfeld verlassen.
General der Flugkräfte: Er bietet den Verteidigern Flugmaschinen an mit denen man Bomben auf das Schlachtfeld werfen kann, (Alianz: Bomber der Gnome, werfen Feuerbomben. Horde: Fledermäuse, werfen Seuchenbomben) Sollte er fallen können die Verteidiger nicht mehr abheben.
*
Ablauf der Schlacht für Angreifer*
Denn Angreifern stehen verschiedene Belagerungsmaschinen zur Verfügung, die Funktion derer ist neu, was ich später behandle.
Zuerst müssen sich die Angreifer durch die Tore der Stadt kämpfen die in diesem Zeitraum geschlossen sein werden.
Sobald sie in die Stadt eingedrungen sind müssen (sollten) sie die Generäle töten und dann noch die Tore zum König öffnen,
die geschlossen sein werden. (z.B.: Burg Sturmwind wird geschlossen, Der Thronsaal Eisenschmiedes usw.)
Sobald sie eingedrungen sind muss der König fallen, ist das gelungen werden sie nach Orgrimmar/Sturmwind teleportiert
wo sie von Varian oder Thrall belohnt werden (sollten dieser am Leben sein, ansonsten übernimmt es ein anderer König)

*Die Folgen einer gescheiterten Verteidigung*
Der getötete König wird einen respawn-Timer von 2 Tagen erhalten,
dies soll einen zusätzlichen Ansporn bieten an der Schlacht teilzunehmen.

*Die zur verfügung stehenden Waffen*
Horde: Angreifer
Sturmturm: Ein Belagerungsturm in dessen Sockel sich ein Rammbock befindet der von 4 Mann bedient werden muss, um denn Sturmturm zu bewegen benötigt man 6 Mann, oder 2 Belagerungskodos. (Sehr langsame Geschwindigkeit)
Seuchenkatapult: Bekannt aus TW, benötigt nur einen Mann, zum Feuern muss man absteigen. (Wer soll sonst das Katapult spannen?!) Man kann mit ihnen über die Wälle der Städte feuern. (Mittelmäsige Geschwindigkeit)
Belagerungskodo: Man kann mit ihnen einen Sturmturm ziehen oder über das Schlachtfeld reiten, Infanterie wird durch niederreiten betäubt. Man kann auf dessen Rücken auf andere Zauber werfen und sogar in den Nahkampf übergehen.
Schildkröte: Eine Schildkrötenformation aus vielen Schilden gebildet, bietet 4 Spielern platz sich darunter zu verstecken, mit ihm kann man nah an den Feind gelangen ohne sich alzugroße Sorgen um deren Raketen und Bomben machen zu müssen, oder gar Zauberschleudernden Magiern.
Horde: Verteidigung
Seuchensprüher: Abwehrsystem das an den Mauern angebracht ist, 20 Meter reichweite, erzeugt einen breiten Strahl der über das Schlachtfeld fegt, man kann ihm ausweichen
Pechkessel: Siehe Alianz
Alianz: Angreifer
Dampfpanzer: NICHT jene die in Tausendwinter stehen sondern jene die man in Eisenschmiede findet. Eine starke Kanone die getroffene Spieler in die Luft schleudert oder Schaden an Wällen anrichtet. Es werden nur 4 Personen zur fortbewegung benötigt, nur einer um die Kanone zu bedienen.
Katapult-Siehe Horde, Feuer stat Seuchenmonition.
Kriegselekk: Elekk mit starker Plattenrüstung, auf der Flammenwerfer angebracht sind. Kann KEINE Dampfpanzer ziehen.
Zwergenbohrer: Können verwendet werden um direkt an die Mauern des Feindes zu gelangen, bieten nur Platz für IMMER einen
Spieler, in Thunderbluff soll es die selbe Funktion bieten, dazu mehr untem Punkt Änderrung der Städte.
Alianz: Verteidigung
Flammenwerfer: Siehe Seuchensprüher
Pechkessel: Ein Kessel brenendes Pech, schüttet bei Benutzung Pech über die Mauern auf die Angreifer, kann alle 4 Minuten verwendet werden.

*Wer kann teilnehmen?*
Kurz: JEDER ab Level 10.
Die Verteidigung der Stadt/die Erstürmung des Feindes soll jedem Spaß bereiten können, natürlich werden 
frischere Spieler kaum etwas auf dem Schlachtfeld erreichen können, jedoch können sie in Belagerungsmaschinen 
einsteigen was sie wiederrum sehr nützlich macht um die benötigten Zahlen zu erreichen.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer in der Zeit in der eine Schlacht um diese Stadt läuft sich dort aufhällt, der nimmt Teil, ist somit auch angreifbar.

*Belohnungen*
Sie werden sehr hochwertig sein da die Schlacht selten statfindet,
es soll sich für PvPler und PvEler lohnen.
Niedrigstufige Spieler erhalten eine blaue Waffe für ihre Stufe wenn sie erfolgreich teilnahmen.
Jenachdem wielange sie dauern wird eine oder zwei Stunden, muss man 30 Minuten oder 60 beteiligt gewesen
sein um eine Belohnung zu erhalten, Spieler die denn kompletten Zeitraum teilgenommen haben
erhalten eine extra Belohnung.

Unter allen Spielern einer erfolgreichen Eroberung werden 2 Reittiere jener Stadt verteilt, erobert die Horde beispielsweise Darnassus erhalten sie 2 Säbler.
Spieler die in 6 Schlachten die volle Zeitspanne teilnehmen erhalten ein besonderes Mount.

*Truppen*
Zusätzlich zu den ''Balancing''-NPC's ist es möglich die Rüstungen getöteter Soldaten abzugeben
um weitere NPC's zu rufen, jeder getötete Gegner wird Blut und Rüstungsstücke droppen,
die Rüstungen werden bei der jeweiligen Schmiede der Stadt abzugeben sein, das Blut
bei Voodopriestern (Horde) oder gnomischen Hexern (Alianz), wärend für eine bestimmte Anzahl
an Rüstungen NPC's eingreifen wird ab gewissen Blutmengen Feuerregen (Alianz) oder ein Hurrican (Horde)
auf die Gegner beschworen.
*
Details zu den Flugtruppen*
Verteidiger:
Ihr meldet euch bei den Schlachtflugmeistern die wärend der Schlacht anwesend sein werden,
auf Seiten der Horde wird es ein Untoter sein der euch eine Fledermaus geben wird, auf Seiten
der Alianz ein Gnom der euch einen Bomber geben wird (Bomber sind Flugzeuge, keine Helikopter!)

Nun gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder man startet und fliegt eine vorgegebene Route, sollte
diese fertig geflogen sein hat man einen 5 minütigen CD auf einen erneuten Flug,dies soll verhindern
das sich manche Spieler nur passiv beteiligen und nur auf ihren Flugreittieren verstecken.

Die zweite Möglichkeit: Ihr bekommt für 2 Minuten euer Mount mit einigen Bomben und fliegt diese Zeit zu ende,
danach erhällt man wiederrum den 5 Minuten CD.
Die Bomben werden auch Einschränkungen besitzen, ein Spieler der von einer Bombe getroffen wurde bekommt
einen Debuff der verhindert das er in der nächsten Minute nocheinmal getroffen wird, dies soll verhindern das sich
Gruppen nur darauf beschrencken mit ihren Mounts auf ihre Feinde loszugehen. Die Bomben werden dementsprechen viel Schaden
verursachen das es sich trotzde lohnen wird, ich überlege auch ob sich der Einschlag vielleicht auch ankündigt
am Boden so das man ausweichen kann, womit man dann den Debuff wieder entfernen könnte.
*
Änderungen an denn Städte*
Da Thunderbluff keine direkte Aussenmauer besitzt
wird für die Dauer der Schlacht eine provisorische aus
Holz errichtet, sie soll trotzallem ähnlich ausdauernt sein
als jene der anderen Städte, dafür soll Thunderbluff mit
zusätzlichen NPC's ausgerüstet werden die nicht von
der Spielerzahl abhängt.
Ich nehme sehr gerne Kritik entgegen, solltet ihr Rechtschreibfehler finden (was ihr sicherlich werdet) nur raus damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit.


EDIT: Ihr dürft mir gern Ergänzungen oder Ideen hier lassen die ich dann einbauen werde.


EDIT²: Danke an Mr.62 für die Idee mit denn Truppen.
 	Danke an numisel für die Idee mit der erhöhung des Abstandes mehrerer Schlachten neuer Waffen und das Aufwerfen des Problemes mit Thunderbluff.
*
*


----------



## Obsurd (29. Mai 2010)

das wäre mal richtig nice, das würde ich richtig gut finden ^^


----------



## Dogarn (29. Mai 2010)

*zustimmend nick*

Wäre mal ein "ernstes" AV. so wie damalas als die Schlachten noch tage gedauert haben^^

Joa wär nice. aber wann endet die Schlacht zugunsten der verteidiger?


----------



## Brokulus (29. Mai 2010)

ICh würde von PvE auf PvP switschen.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (29. Mai 2010)

Obsurd schrieb:


> das wäre mal richtig nice, das würde ich richtig gut finden ^^



Dauer: eine oder zwei Stunden, von daher endet sie also wenn der König die 1-2 Stunden überlebt hat.


----------



## Nomisno (29. Mai 2010)

geil...

Der Respawn-Timer des gefallenen Königs sollte kürzer sein, da könige immer quests geben und abschliesen. 2 Tage z.B.

Ansonsten echt hammer, das will ich haben^^


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (29. Mai 2010)

Das gefällt mir auch ganz gut ausser das ausgleichen von npc's. wenn dann soll meiner meinugn nach gleichviel alli wie hordler zugelassen werden das ausgleichen mit npc's finde ich persönlich nicht so der bringer aber das ist nur meine meinung.
ansonsten gefällt mir das gut daumen hoch^^


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (29. Mai 2010)

Nomisno schrieb:


> geil...
> 
> Der Respawn-Timer des gefallenen Königs sollte kürzer sein, da könige immer quests geben und abschliesen. 2 Tage z.B.
> 
> Ansonsten echt hammer, das will ich haben^^



2 Tage sind wohl besser, ich werde es ändern.


----------



## KingNothing22 (29. Mai 2010)

Geil wäre wenn man wie bei 1kwinter irgendeine belohnung für gewonnene Schlachten erhalten würde. Zum Beispiel könnte man sagen wenn die angreifende Fraktion gewinnt kriegt sie in BGs 5% mehr hp und 5% mehr schaden oder sowas. 

ansonsten echt hammer idee. Um die ganzen mimimis zu unterbinden könnte man das ganze ja auch einfach instanzieren oder so gestalten, dass durch Phasing diejenigen die an der Schlacht teilnehmen von denen die nicht mitmachen getrennt sind.


----------



## lenny01 (29. Mai 2010)

ähnlich wie tausendwinter aber sonst eine gute idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nomisno (29. Mai 2010)

Nora/Vince/Casjo schrieb:


> Das gefällt mir auch ganz gut ausser das ausgleichen von npc's. wenn dann soll meiner meinugn nach gleichviel alli wie hordler zugelassen werden das ausgleichen mit npc's finde ich persönlich nicht so der bringer aber das ist nur meine meinung.
> ansonsten gefällt mir das gut daumen hoch^^




Ich persönlich wollte das mit NPCs schon immer - das ist wesentlich balancierter als ein buff, der bei extremen zahlunterschieden zw. allianz und horde eine fraktion im warsten sinne des wortes OP macht. Hartnäckigkeit meine ich, wenn du 100k LP und 15k DPS rumrennst, dann haben die anderen keine Chance^^

Jo..mein Hirn arbeitet grade an einer neuen Fahrzeug-Idee ;o)


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (29. Mai 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> Geil wäre wenn man wie bei 1kwinter irgendeine belohnung für gewonnene Schlachten erhalten würde. Zum Beispiel könnte man sagen wenn die angreifende Fraktion gewinnt kriegt sie in BGs 5% mehr hp und 5% mehr schaden oder sowas.
> 
> ansonsten echt hammer idee. Um die ganzen mimimis zu unterbinden könnte man das ganze ja auch einfach instanzieren oder so gestalten, dass durch Phasing diejenigen die an der Schlacht teilnehmen von denen die nicht mitmachen getrennt sind.



Genau das entspricht nicht der Idee dieser Schlacht, sie soll für alle offen sein, wer nicht damit Leben kann das eine Stadt 2 Stunden nicht begehbar ist wenn man nicht auf Kämpfe aus ist hat sowieso leichte Probleme. Und das es Belohnungen geben wird steht da ja, nur habe ich mir über die noch keine Gedanken gemacht, auser das sie gut sein werden.


----------



## Nurmengard (29. Mai 2010)

nice 11/10^^

Wäre echt cool, sowas würd mich vom Hcoker haun, geiler Threat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Nurmengard


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (29. Mai 2010)

Nora/Vince/Casjo schrieb:


> Das gefällt mir auch ganz gut ausser das ausgleichen von npc's. wenn dann soll meiner meinugn nach gleichviel alli wie hordler zugelassen werden das ausgleichen mit npc's finde ich persönlich nicht so der bringer aber das ist nur meine meinung.
> ansonsten gefällt mir das gut daumen hoch^^



Da es nicht instanziert ist kannst du das nicht verhindern wieviele eingreifen, meiner Meinung nach ist es doch umso Spannender je mehr Kämpfer am Felde sind.


----------



## Nomisno (29. Mai 2010)

Achja, 2h find ich etwas lang. Manchmal hab ich nur 1h Zeit zu zocken, und dann eine 2h-Schlacht, wo ich nur zur Hälfte teilnehmen kan ist doof. 30min-1h wäre besser, finde ich.

Und ich glaube, nicht jeder kann 1-2h am Stück allis / hordler kloppen^^


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (29. Mai 2010)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Achja, 2h find ich etwas lang. Manchmal hab ich nur 1h Zeit zu zocken, und dann eine 2h-Schlacht, wo ich nur zur Hälfte teilnehmen kan ist doof. 30min-1h wäre besser, finde ich.
> 
> Und ich glaube, nicht jeder kann 1-2h am Stück allis / hordler kloppen^^



Nunja, man bedenke das du solche Schlachten nur zwei mal in der Woche haben wirst, und sie werden so wie ich es mir denke bestimmt spannend.

Eine möglichkeit wäre da noch: Zwei Stunden dauer, 30 Minuten: Kleine Belohnung, eine Stunde: Größere, Zwei Stunden: Große Belohnung.


----------



## timminator (29. Mai 2010)

"Versorgungsgeneral: Sollte er fallen werden alle NPC's die die Diferenz auf Seiten der Verteidiger ausgleichen sollen das Schlachtfeld verlassen."
Da seh ich das einzige Problem, da es die Balance kaputt machen würde wenn der Verteidiger viele Npcs oder halt wenige haben, da man den Kerl komplett ignorieren kann wenn man genug menschliche Spieler hat.
Ansonsten super Idee kannste ja im Vorschlagforum bei Blizzard posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (29. Mai 2010)

timminator schrieb:


> "Versorgungsgeneral: Sollte er fallen werden alle NPC's die die Diferenz auf Seiten der Verteidiger ausgleichen sollen das Schlachtfeld verlassen."
> Da seh ich das einzige Problem, da es die Balance kaputt machen würde wenn der Verteidiger viele Npcs oder halt wenige haben, da man den Kerl komplett ignorieren kann wenn man genug menschliche Spieler hat.
> Ansonsten super Idee kannste ja im Vorschlagforum bei Blizzard posten
> 
> ...



Erlich gesagt finde ich genau das man dadurch mehr balancing erreicht, da die Verteidiger ja Hp/Rüstungswert/Schaden erhöht bekommen und die Angreifer nicht gleicht sich das so aus...zumindest dachte ich mir das so.

EDIT: In 60 Minuten bin ich wieder hier um Rede und Antwort zu stehen, ich würde mich freuen sollten hier noch Ideen/Vorschläge auftauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingNothing22 (29. Mai 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Genau das entspricht nicht der Idee dieser Schlacht, sie soll für alle offen sein, wer nicht damit Leben kann das eine Stadt 2 Stunden nicht begehbar ist wenn man nicht auf Kämpfe aus ist hat sowieso leichte Probleme. Und das es Belohnungen geben wird steht da ja, nur habe ich mir über die noch keine Gedanken gemacht, auser das sie gut sein werden.




ich versteh deinen Gedanken schon nur is das immernoch die WoW Community. Da hängen sich manche Leute auf wenn sie mal 2 Stunden nicht rumposen oder in ihr geliebtes AH können. Mir persönlich wär das relativ egal. Ich meine ja nur, dass es viele stören wird.

Cool wär auch irgendwie wenn bei der betroffenen Stadt ne zeit lang davor keine Ports möglich sind und die Flugpunkte deaktiviert werden. Dann müsste man sich mal bis zu den eigenen Mauern durchschlagen, am weg vielleicht ein paar der feindlichen fraktion treffen. Das hätte irgendwie geil was von "Ruf zu den Waffen". Wenn man merkt es wird Zeit muss man erstmal aus seiner gerade "bewohnten" Stadt raus um der verbündeten/eigenen Hauptstadt zu helfen.


----------



## gallatin8 (29. Mai 2010)

Ehrlich gesagt sind mir 2 Stunden ein bisschen wenig für eine ganze Schlacht um eine Stadt, immerhin konnte solche Belagerungen früher Jahre dauern, von daher wäre ich für eine 3 1/2 Stündige Schlacht, allerdings werden sobald die Angreifer einen bestimmen Punkt in der Stadt erreichen die NPC´s in gescripteten Ereignissen das Ruder in die Hand nehmen und so den menschlichen Spielern eine Pause von 10-15min gönnen. Während dieser Pause formieren sich die Angreifer neu und die Verteidiger bauen neue improviesierte Verteidigungsanlagen aus allen was sich in der Stadt so finden lässt auf! In Sturmwind würden zum Beispiel die Brücken über den Kanälen mit Fässern verbarrikadiert werden oder in Undercity zusätzliche Tore geschlossen werden.


Dann hätte jede Stadt natürlich einen oder mehrer Joker die erst zu bestimmen Zeitpunkten eingesetzt werden können, in Sturmwind könnte man sobald die Horde ins Magierviertel, von wo aus ein mächtiger Magier Elementare in die Schlacht wirft und magische Attacken auf den Feind regnen lässt, die Tore des Verließes öffnen um NPC´s der Horde zu binden die dann dort hinein vordringen und sich mit den Defias rumschlagen zu müssen. In Undercity werden natürlich die Kanäle überflutet um die lebenden in dieser Brühe elendich draufgehen zu lassen.

Dieser Joker haben natürlich alle ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Die Defias könnten zum Beispiel die Eindringle der Horde vernichten und selbst Kontrolle über das Magierviertel übernehmen und somit sowohl Horde als auch die Allianz angreifen weil sie versuchen sich zum Hafen oder zu den Toren durchzuschlagen.


Außerdem halten die Tore um einiges mehr aus als in Tausendwinter, außerde gibt es um einiges weniger Angreifer als Verteidiger die auch bessere Waffen zur Verfügung haben, immerhin soll ja Sturmwind nicht jede Woche von der Horde dem Erdboben platt gemacht werden nur um dann innerhalb von 14 Tagen neu aufgebaut zu werden (Was im Spiel natürlich dargestellt wird und auch in kleinen Events neue Quests der Art: "Bringe mir 20 Steine aus der Todesmine auf das ich diesen Abschnitt des Walles neu aufbauen kann" bringen wird) nur um dann 14 Tage Später wieder komplett zerstört zu werden.

Desweiteren würde ich es so ähnlich wie in WAR machen, wenn zb: die Allianz das Wegekreuz überrennt und dem dort ansässigen General kräftig den Hintern versohlt wird die Verstärkung aus dem Wegekreuz, die aus Druiden die sich um die verletzten NPC´s kümmern und einer Staffel Windreiter die sich darauf Spezialisiert haben feindliche Schützen auszuschalten, weniger zahlreich ausfallen wenn nicht sogar komplett der Schlacht um Ogrimmar fernbleiben.




Mfg: Gallatin

PS: Rechtschreibfehler sind gewollt und ich bitte um Konstruktive Kritik an meinen Vorschlägen^^


----------



## timminator (29. Mai 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Erlich gesagt finde ich genau das man dadurch mehr balancing erreicht, da die Verteidiger ja Hp/Rüstungswert/Schaden erhöht bekommen und die Angreifer nicht gleicht sich das so aus...zumindest dachte ich mir das so.



Hab mich wohl nicht richtig ausgedrückt. Mir geht es nur um den Versorgungsgeneral, der die Npcs der Verteidiger mit in den Tod reizt, sollte er sterben. Dies wäre fatal, wenn es wenig verteidiger gibt und somit mehr Npcs verschwinden. Wenn nun aber genug Spieler da sind und es deswegen kaum/garkeine Npcs gibt wäre der Tod von ihm bei weitem nicht so schlimm oder sogar gänzlich egal.


----------



## Simi1994 (29. Mai 2010)

post das mal ins offizielle WoW-Vorschlägefoum. Ist ne geile Idee


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (29. Mai 2010)

Ihc post es dort sobald ich zufrieden bin bzw. hier genug feedback erhalten habe^^


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (29. Mai 2010)

gallatin8 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt sind mir 2 Stunden ein bisschen wenig für eine ganze Schlacht um eine Stadt, immerhin konnte solche Belagerungen früher Jahre dauern, von daher wäre ich für eine 3 1/2 Stündige Schlacht, allerdings werden sobald die Angreifer einen bestimmen Punkt in der Stadt erreichen die NPC´s in gescripteten Ereignissen das Ruder in die Hand nehmen und so den menschlichen Spielern eine Pause von 10-15min gönnen. Während dieser Pause formieren sich die Angreifer neu und die Verteidiger bauen neue improviesierte Verteidigungsanlagen aus allen was sich in der Stadt so finden lässt auf! In Sturmwind würden zum Beispiel die Brücken über den Kanälen mit Fässern verbarrikadiert werden oder in Undercity zusätzliche Tore geschlossen werden.
> 
> 
> Dann hätte jede Stadt natürlich einen oder mehrer Joker die erst zu bestimmen Zeitpunkten eingesetzt werden können, in Sturmwind könnte man sobald die Horde ins Magierviertel, von wo aus ein mächtiger Magier Elementare in die Schlacht wirft und magische Attacken auf den Feind regnen lässt, die Tore des Verließes öffnen um NPC´s der Horde zu binden die dann dort hinein vordringen und sich mit den Defias rumschlagen zu müssen. In Undercity werden natürlich die Kanäle überflutet um die lebenden in dieser Brühe elendich draufgehen zu lassen.
> ...



Ansich finde ich deine Ideen top, ich verstehe dich damit auch voll und ganz ABER, die dauer ist bei mir ja schon riskant hoh, und bei dir doch etwas über-drüber, ich gebe dir zwar recht, mir persönlich würds auch besser gefallen, aber sogar bei meinen 1-2 Stunden wurde schon gemekert, es handelt sich hierbei immerhin um die WoW-Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich meine das nicht negativ sondern rein realistisch, wir WoW-ler sind eine Fastfood-Gemeinde. Und das mit Wegkreuz geht auch wieder zuweit für 90% der Leute, man muss alles irgendwie Massentauglich machen.


----------



## Progamer13332 (29. Mai 2010)

schön wärs aber das werden die server net packen, stell dir mal dalaran gegen 18 uhr vor und dazu dann noch alle pvp geflaggt, ich glaub das gibt lags bis zu 5 seks ^^


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (29. Mai 2010)

Wär mir neu, ich habe keine laggs in Dalaran und kenne auch sonst kaum Leute die dort Probleme haben, egal um welche Uhrzeit.


----------



## Galadith (29. Mai 2010)

Brokulus schrieb:


> ICh würde von PvE auf PvP switschen.



OMG!


----------



## gallatin8 (29. Mai 2010)

Massentauglich? Das dürfte schwierig werden da jeder etwas anderes will, aber die Breite Masse will einfach viel für wenig, das heißt die Schlacht dauert 2min man reitet zum König durch klatscht ihn um und bekommt T10 (also an den Aktuellen content angepasst was in Cata kommt wissen ja nur die Sterne *hust* Und Blizz)



Vielleicht wäre eine Schlacht von 1 Stunde nichtmal so unrealitisch halt mit einer oder zwei kleinen Pausen von 5-10min, selbst über diese Zeit werden sich sicherlich einige beschweren aber ich denke der Großteil muss einfach mal dem Ruf der Natur folgen oder eine Rauchen.

Das mit dem Wegekreuz war vielleicht wirklich etwas übertrieben da sprach der Strategiespieler in mir, aber zumindest könnte man unter der Woche mit bestimmten Quests das eine oder andere Item besorgen und so die eigene Verteidigung oder die den Angriff ein klein wenig stärken.

Ansonsten fällt mir auf die Schnelle nichts ein was man noch tuen könnte aber ich melde mich auf jedenfall wieder! 


Mfg: Gallatin

Btw: Klasse Thread^^


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (29. Mai 2010)

Das meinte ich Gallatin, um es den meisten recht zu machen wären wir bei 5 Minuten mit freeloot......


----------



## timinatorxx (29. Mai 2010)

da es jetzt deine idee ist wird es blizzard nicht umsetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber finde die idee sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vllt solltest du es mal im ofiziellen forum posten mit einverständnis der verwendung deiner idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterio (29. Mai 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> Geil wäre wenn man wie bei 1kwinter irgendeine belohnung für gewonnene Schlachten erhalten würde. Zum Beispiel könnte man sagen wenn die angreifende Fraktion gewinnt kriegt sie in BGs 5% mehr hp und 5% mehr schaden oder sowas.
> 
> ansonsten echt hammer idee. Um die ganzen mimimis zu unterbinden könnte man das ganze ja auch einfach instanzieren oder so gestalten, dass durch Phasing diejenigen die an der Schlacht teilnehmen von denen die nicht mitmachen getrennt sind.



sehr schlechte idee...allianz und horde verhältniss ist meist nicht ausgegliche.

der einfall von dwarven ist genial...^^


----------



## Herzinfukked (29. Mai 2010)

sehr geniale idee. wenn das mal umgesetzt werden würde... *seufz*

ich finde es gerade deswegen sehr genial, da mal in "unbelebten" städten a la silbermond und TB [wenn ich mal da war ist irgendwie immer tote hose... ok... og ist dreh und angelpunkt aber hey... TB ist viiiiiiel schöner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

] wieder was los wäre.

und wer meckert wenn OG angegriffen wird und man nicht das AH benutzen kann soll halt in eine andere stadt für die zeit O.o wozu haben wir andere hauptstädte? Oo


----------



## Grushdak (29. Mai 2010)

Da steht doch, wie das ausgeglichen werden soll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe nur bis zum Ablauf gelesen (sry).
Denn genau da wird es einfach nur utopisch.

Für wieviele User gleichzeitig willst Du denn die Schlacht ermöglichen.
Und selbst wenn die Server eine Massenschlacht abkönnen -
es werden nie alle Spieler gleichzeitig bei der Schlacht dabei sein - eben nur ein geringer Teil.

Und somit stört Dein geschildeter Ablauf die Mehrheit der Spieler am normalen WoW-Spiel.
Von daher wird das so jedenfalls 100%ig nicht möglich sein - zurecht.

ps. 
Und wartet doch erstmal ab, was mit den Städten zu Cataclysm noch passiert und was Neues kommt.
Direkt vor einer Katastrophe zu planen ist "irrsinnig". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Masterio (29. Mai 2010)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Achja, 2h find ich etwas lang. Manchmal hab ich nur 1h Zeit zu zocken, und dann eine 2h-Schlacht, wo ich nur zur Hälfte teilnehmen kan ist doof. 30min-1h wäre besser, finde ich.
> 
> Und ich glaube, nicht jeder kann 1-2h am Stück allis / hordler kloppen^^



wenn du keine zeit hast mach halt ein bg...


----------



## Darkdamien (29. Mai 2010)

find die idee auch gut, allerdings sollte das ganze instanziert ablaufen...


----------



## Phönix0092 (29. Mai 2010)

Ich finde die Idee sehr gut. Allerding würde der Versorgungsgeneral nichts/wenig nutzen wenn das Kräfteverhältnis (fast) gleich ist.Deswegen würde ich dem König noch ein paar sehr starke Wachen zu Hand geben die ihn bewachen z.B Bei Thrall/Garrosh ein paar Elitesoldaten der Kor'kron.
Und ich denke das instanzieren auch nicht viel Sinn macht, wenn man ins AH will geht man einfach in ne andere Stadt ,ich zitiere"Wo zu haben wir andere Hauptstädte?"
Man sollte sich auch auf den Angriff vorbereiten können:

Als Verteidiger:Man kann sich bei dem Versorgungsgeneral (als Verteidiger) "Blockadenset" kaufen(natürlich in limitierter Anzahl) um an taktisch wertvollen Punkten zerstörbare Wegsperren aufzubauen die von Panzern nicht angreifbar sind aber von Spielern. So könnte man die Angreifen zwingen Umwege zufahren oder die Fahrzeuge zu verlassen.

Während der Schlacht kann bestimmte Gebiete in der Stadt einnehmen durch aufstellen einer "Triumphstandarte". Hier respwanen die feindlichen NPC's nun nicht mehr und es können auch keine Wegsperren in dem Gebiet aufgebaut werden.In jedem Gebiet der Stadt steht zu beginn eine "Triumphstandarte"des Verteidigers mit 30k HP, erst wenn diese zerstört ist kann die feindliche Fraktion eine Neue aufstellen.

Mfg
Phoenix0092


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (29. Mai 2010)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Achja, 2h find ich etwas lang. Manchmal hab ich nur 1h Zeit zu zocken, und dann eine 2h-Schlacht, wo ich nur zur Hälfte teilnehmen kan ist doof. 30min-1h wäre besser, finde ich.
> 
> Und ich glaube, nicht jeder kann 1-2h am Stück allis / hordler kloppen^^


ach doch ich kann das schon ganz gut z.b. wenn mal meine freundin auf arbeit iss und ich frei hab dann daddel ich nur pvp am tag scheiss auf inzen oder so einfach mal paar leute killen die sich dann aufregen^^


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (29. Mai 2010)

Es freut mich das meine Idee auf soviel Gegenliebe gestoßen ist bisher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich werde noch etwas warten ob hier noch gute Ideen dazukommen dann werde ich es aufwerten und ins Blizzardforum stecken. Als Idee der Buffed-community ;-)


----------



## Reindelino (29. Mai 2010)

Geile Idee das soll sich mal son Blizz honk zu Herzen nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shedanhul (29. Mai 2010)

Hört sich schick an^^ 
Fürs Balancing für ich es so machen, wie bei War; einfahc die lowies hochstufen.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (29. Mai 2010)

Lowies hochstufen hat 0 mit balancing zu tun...gibst ihnen dann fähigkeiten mit denen sie nicht umgehen können? Oder keine Fähigkeiten damit sie erst wieder nix reißen?^^


----------



## The Paladin (29. Mai 2010)

Das ist echt nice. Ich an deiner Stelle würde es an Blizzard schicken. (Es gibt doch solche E-Mail Adressen wo man ihnen Ideen oder so schicken kann). Wer weiss, villeicht wird sowas mal mit einem Patch reingetan ^^


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (29. Mai 2010)

Wo kann ich Vorschläge für Spiele hinschicken?Wir freuen uns über die Zeit und Energie, die von vielen Menschen aufgewendet wird, um Vorschläge für die aktuelle und zukünftige Entwicklung unserer Spiele zu machen. Die Grundsätze unserer Firma hindern uns allerdings daran, irgendwelche unverlangt eingeschickten Ideen entgegenzunehmen. In unserer Branche kommt es häufig vor, dass eine identische oder ähnliche Idee bereits von anderen Firmen verwertet wird oder von oder für eine andere Firma unabhängig entwickelt worden ist. Aus diesem Grund hält Blizzard Entertainment® an der unabänderlichen Firmenpolitik fest, nach der unaufgefordert eingeschickte Vorschläge oder Ideen weder entgegengenommen noch geprüft werden. Es besteht die Möglichkeit, Vorschläge in unserem Vorschlags-Forum (auf Englisch) zu unterbreiten.


----------



## Phönix0092 (29. Mai 2010)

Ich habe mal versucht den Ablauf etwas genauer zu schildern. Der Standort der Genaräle könnte sich jede Schlacht ändern um Abwechslung zu bringen(Wegsperren und Flagenpunkte orrientieren sich an meinem Beitrag weiter oben):

Die Teams bereiten sich vor: 
Die Verteidiger bauen die Wegsperren auf, decken sich mit Heiltränken und Buffs ein und gehen am Eingang und auf den Mauern 
in Position.
Die Angreifen sammeln sich ausserhalb der Reichweiter der Turmkanonen und besetzen die Belagerungsmachienen kaufen sich schnell Heiltränke und buffen ihre Kameraden.
Alles ist bereit...
Ein Goblin/Gnom-Sprengkomando rennt in Richtung Tor und plaziert ein paar Zephyrbomben... und die Schlacht beginnt mit der Explosion der Tore!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Angreifen durchbrechen die ersten Linien und wüten unter den Fronteinheiten der Verteidiger während die ersten Panzer anrücken.Unterdessen starten die ersten Bomber der Verteidiger um der Bedrohung durch die Fahrzeuge herrzuwerden.Diese kommen allerdings erst an nachdem der erste General gefallen ist und die Angreifer bis in die Stadtmitte vorgerückt sind. Nun müssen sich die Angreifer jedoch aufteilen um alle Generäle anzugreifen und so die Versorgung und die Offensive der Verteidiger zu unterbinden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sobald dies gelungen ist sammeln sich die verbleibenden Angreifer und holen zum finalen Schlag aus... spätestens jetzt müssen die Verteidiger sich etwas einfallen lassen um die Tore des Thronsaals zu verteidigen und so ihre Stadt vor dem Untergang zu bewaren... Ihre Möglichkeiten wären sich vor dem Thronsaal zu sammeln und alles was auch nur in die nähe kommt mit Zaubern und Pfeilen einzudecken und einen kleinen Trupp aus Schurken und Druiden loszuschicken und die Rückzugmöglichkeiten des Feindes zu unterbrechen oder einen Ausfall zu wagen und den Gegner (hoffendlich) zurück zudrängen.


Bitte um Feedback

Phoenix0092


----------



## Midnighttalker (29. Mai 2010)

Geniale Idee, schade das es so nicht umgesetzt wird :-(


----------



## Kersyl (29. Mai 2010)

Dogarn schrieb:


> *zustimmend nick*
> 
> Wäre mal ein "ernstes" AV. so wie damalas als die Schlachten noch tage gedauert haben^^
> 
> Joa wär nice. aber wann endet die Schlacht zugunsten der verteidiger?



Stand doch am Anfang, nach 1 oder 2 Stunden verteidigung^^


----------



## Phönix0092 (29. Mai 2010)

Ist das eigendlich inzwischen im Vorschlagforum von Blizzard?


----------



## Zodttd (29. Mai 2010)

Dogarn schrieb:


> *zustimmend nick*
> 
> Wäre mal ein "ernstes" AV. so wie damalas als die Schlachten noch tage gedauert haben^^
> 
> Joa wär nice. aber wann endet die Schlacht zugunsten der verteidiger?



Damals ist man in der Nacht aus AV 1 raus gegangen und als man morgens aufegstanden ist hat man das gleiche BG wieder gejoint, das waren noch Zeiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (29. Mai 2010)

Phönix0092 schrieb:


> Ist das eigendlich inzwischen im Vorschlagforum von Blizzard?


Lies doch mal die Posts des Threaderstellers - dann weißt Du, wie er es handhaben will! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cold Play (29. Mai 2010)

also ... es sind massig rechtschreibfehler drinne... ABER auf die kannst du, auf deutsch gesagt, scheissen (no body is perfect^^)

deine idee find ich extrem geil (was anderes fällt mir daz nicht ein xD) das wäre das wohl ziemlichst coolste event was es momentan in WoW geben würde und somit auch ein wenig alteractal-feeling zurück bringen^^

wenn du deinen vorschlag nicht persönlich an blizz schickst werd ich das machen xD (natürlich mit dem verweis auf den thread und den erdenker^^)

wie du vielleicht rausliest... (und ja ich sag es nochmal) ich find es geil^^

mfg

Cold Play

*daumen drück*


----------



## Liberiana (29. Mai 2010)

Vorab: Ich finde die Idee richtig gut, auch wenn ich so kein PvP-Spieler bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fände es Instanziert am besten.
Wenn es z.B. Dienstags immer Angriff der Allianz ist, und Donnerstag Angriff der Horde, wird man,
egal wo man sich befindet, zum Städteraid aufgefordert...
Man wird durch Jaina / Sylvannas teleportiert, um teilnehmen zu können, so würde das maximum aus jeder Schlacht herausgeholt werden...
Ausserdem würde es keine Spielerflames geben, dass man sich zu den Tagen nichtmal in den Städten für AH aufhalten kann oder so...
Und das Balancing durch NPCs könnte so auch besser gestaltet werden, weil man die Teilnehmenden Spieler besser zählen könnte...


----------



## dudubaum (29. Mai 2010)

Obsurd schrieb:


> das wäre mal richtig nice, das würde ich richtig gut finden ^^



me to


----------



## Mr.62 (29. Mai 2010)

sehr gute idee!

ich hätte jetzt noch die Idee das man NPCs aus anderen Städten zur Verstärkung ruft:




Wenn man in der Stadt ist wo gekämpft wird,kann man von den Leichen items plündern wie im AV die Medaillien usw.

Dann wenn man genug hat kann man in die Hauptstadt seiner Fraktion gehn und es dem Chef geben,der wird dann nach und nach Verstärkung schicken

nach ca. 30 min kommt der Chef selbst und helft den Verteidigern/den Angreifern

Um schneller in die andere Stadt zu kommen,gibt es Magier,die einen zu den Städten teleportieren,aber zuerst muss man sich eine Erlaubnis vom König der zu verteidigenden Stadt holen,die man bekommt wenn man bei 1h/2h 20/30 Leute getötet hat oder irgendwas anderes getan hat.


----------



## Darkunit (29. Mai 2010)

hey, 
gute idee.. 
um mal auf ein anderes Problem hinzuweisen:
Man wäre sehr Zeitgebunden an diese Schlachten.
Also jeder der teilnehmen will, müsste um eine bestimmte Uhrzeit zu hause sein.
Da gibt es den 30 jährigen Spieler, der nach der Arbeit (18uhr+) spielt und den Schüler, 
welcher nach der Schule Zeit hat, aber Abends vllt noch iwas machen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deswegen wäre mein Vorschlag, dass diese Schlachten Account abhängig 2x die Woche absolviert
werden können. Um Wartezeiten zu vermeiden werden jeden Tag 3 Schlachten stattfinden, 
an denen mal teilnehmen kann.


----------



## Phönix0092 (29. Mai 2010)

Darkunit schrieb:


> Deswegen wäre mein Vorschlag, dass diese Schlachten Account abhängig 2x die Woche absolviert
> werden können. Um Wartezeiten zu vermeiden werden jeden Tag *3* Schlachten stattfinden,
> an denen mal teilnehmen kann.




Ich würd eher sagen 2 oder 4 Schlachten.1 bzw 2 mal in der Rolle der Verteidigers und 1 bzw 2 mal in der Rolle des Angreifers.


----------



## Horde deadman (29. Mai 2010)

och da merkt man an der Schreibweise. Pvespieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkunit (29. Mai 2010)

Phönix0092 schrieb:


> Ich würd eher sagen 2 oder 4 Schlachten.1 bzw 2 mal in der Rolle der Verteidigers und 1 bzw 2 mal in der Rolle des Angreifers.



Stimmt, dieser Aspekt wurde von mir nicht berücksichtigt. Bin von der Zeitlage ausgegangen, sodass
jeweils 1 Kampf Morgens, Mittags u. Abends stattfinden kann.


----------



## Pizzaboy (29. Mai 2010)

@ TE 
find deine idee sehr gut

habe hier ein paar verbesserungs Vorschläge

1) man könnte das ganze Instanzieren(ist besser für die server ) Und halt in Og und Sw einen Npc hinstellen mitdem man in eine warteschlange kommt
Teilnehmen können alle aber es werden als erstes die 80 er reingelassen und je nachdem wie die server es Vekraften der Rest
hier könnte man das Hochstufen system von War übernehmen (also alle low chars bekommen einen Buff mitdem ihre Hp schaden und heilung erhöht wird)
So das alle low chars auf ca 20k hp ankommen und damit zumindest keine One hit wonder sind aber vorallem mit den belagerungs geräten und geschützen (flugzeugen meinetwegen auch mit einer vorgegeben flugroute)


2) Quest die mit der Schlacht zu tun haben zbsp wie im Av das man das Blut sammeln muss um dann nen Fetten Npc zu erwecken
oder Rüstungsteile (Schrott) um die Maschinen und die Npcs zu Buffen oder Stärkere Npcs zu haben

Zu punkt 1
dies habe ich auch gewählt damit die whine threads von wegen ich kann nich zum ah etc pp wegfallen


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (29. Mai 2010)

Darkunit schrieb:


> hey,
> gute idee..
> um mal auf ein anderes Problem hinzuweisen:
> Man wäre sehr Zeitgebunden an diese Schlachten.
> ...



Deshalb ändert sich ja auch immer der Tag, das wenn jemand den ganzen Dienstag nicht Zuhaus ist er denn nächsten Mittwoch mitspielen kann usw, natürlich kann man auch
mit der Zeit rotieren was aber weniger Sinn machen würde denke ich, 20 Uhr ist wohl Prime-time da KANN fast jeder Zuhaus sein.

Ich möchte noch ergänzen das ich persönlich nichts von der Idee halte es zu instanzieren, denn immerhin gibt es genug andere Städte die ein AH bieten und sonstiges wenn man wirklich nicht kämpfen möchte, !UND! wenn ein einziges mal in der Woche eine Stadt 2 Stunden besetzt ist verstehe ich keine Aufregung.


Bezüglich des postens im Vorschlagforum: Mein englisch ist nicht besonders gut, ich könnte es übersetzten aber es wäre mir a) zuviel aufwand b) ich weis würde ich es machen würde wohl kaum noch etwas davon so rüberkommen wie gedacht, sollte jemandes englisch so gut sein das er es übersetzen möchte und posten, gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (29. Mai 2010)

--------UPDATE----------

Ich habe die Schlacht um ''Truppen'' ergänzt.


----------



## Grushdak (29. Mai 2010)

1. 
Posts kann man editieren
2. 
Wenn es nicht instanziert wird - gebe ich der Umsetzung der Idee 0 Chance, 
da sich Blizzard selbst bei der netten Idee sonst nicht drauf einlassen wird. 
Es ist nunmal so, daß die Mehrheit der Spieler nicht an der Schlacht teilnehmen wird und auch nicht kann. 
Oder willst Du 1500 : 1500 Kämpfe (was servertechnisch eh nicht klappen wird)?


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (30. Mai 2010)

1. weis ich aber das Update wollte ich pushen damit der Tread wieder hochrückt und die Leute sehen hier hat sich was getan.
2. wie gut das die endumsetzung sollte sie JEMALS kommen (ich weis die Chance ist sehr gering) Blizzard überlassen bleibt.



----UPDATE------
Es gibt nun Details zum Fliegen.


----------



## EisblockError (30. Mai 2010)

WTF LAAAAAAAAAAAAG


----------



## jls13 (30. Mai 2010)

Nette Idee.
Aber klar, wenn es nicht instanziert wird....
Und für RPler ist es auch nicht so doll, wenn 
der König öfters mal stirbt.


----------



## Soilfire (30. Mai 2010)

Warum nicht für RP spieler toll?^^ Ich find irgentwan muss jeder "König" sterben auch wens mehrmals im leben passiert sollen sich die RP spieler der jeweiligen situazion anpassen

RP'ler sollten dan erst recht an dem "BG" teilnehmen^^

Also als RP'ler würd ich mich erlich gesagt richtig angepsorchen fühlen mal in einer richtig Schlacht den Kriegshäuptling oder den König zu Töten nicht so ein schönes "durchrennen" down hauen

Find ich...

Mfg


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (30. Mai 2010)

Vorallem, zurzeit stirbt der König in der Woche x-mal. also.


----------



## Sundam (30. Mai 2010)

Vot for Vorschlag im Blizzardforum!
Das wär so Hammergeil!
Bitte bitte bitte schlag es bei Blizzard vor!!!
Die Idee is so Hammermäßig!

Ich find 2h reichen vollkommen da man ja sonst bekloppt wird vom ganzen Horde kloppen =) !


----------



## Sundam (30. Mai 2010)

Ach ja, wegen AH kann man ja in andere Städte gehn, weil ich das grad bei ein paar Vorpostern gelesen hab das dass bemängelt wurde ^^


----------



## Aerasan (30. Mai 2010)

klingt sehr gut


----------



## numisel (30. Mai 2010)

Hab mir jetzt alles mal durchgelsen. Ich find die Ideen generell sehr geil. Ich als totalter PvP-Muffel würde mich sofort in die Schlacht stürzen, um der Horde Ruhm und Ehre zu bringen!

Ich hab auch noch ein paar Vorschläge, wie man das Ganze gestalten könnte.

1. Es werden sehr viele Menschen meckern, wenn du OG oder SW angreifen lässt. Deshalb schüttel ich mal eben ein bisschen Lore aus dem Ärmel:
Sowohl Ogrimmar, als auch Stormwind sind die beiden Hauptstädte der Fraktionen. Hier ist der Großteil der Armada und die beste Verteidigung (in OG zwar noch im Bau, aber das ist grad wurscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Also würde ich die beiden Städte aus der Liste ausschließen. Die Allianz versucht erst einmal die Versorgung der Horde durch andere Städte abzuschneiden. Also nimmt man sich Thunderbluff, Silvermoon, die Echoinseln und Undercity zuerst vor.
Auch könnte man somit das Ende nach zwei Stunden erklären. Man greift an, und in diesem Moment wird ein Bote nach Ogrimmar geschickt. DIeser Bote kehrt nach zwei Stunden mit der Hauptstreitmacht zurück, gegen die man natürlich keine Chance hat.
Und den Chef würd ich als Lorefreak auch nicht jede Woche sterben lassen. Kurz vor seinem Tod bricht er ohnmächtig zusammen. Die Allianz/Horde entführt diesen dann. Mit einer Quest muss man den Chef dann befreien. Die Allianz stopft den Hordechef auf die Insel Algaz, die Horde hält die Allianzlerbosse auf einer neuen Gefängisinsel nördlich von Tirisfal fest. Der Chef taucht erst wieder auf, wenn eine gewisse Anzahl Spieler die Befreiquest gemacht haben. Wahlweise kann man ihn auch einfach nach zwei Tagen als befreit erklären.

Wenn man die Idee mit der Befreiquest nimmt, kann man das Ganze noch ein wenig ausführen. Wenn es der Allianz nicht gelingen sollte, ihre Anführer zu befreien, haben sie bei der nächsten Schlacht einen Demoralisierungs-Debuff. Der stackt natürlich pro gefangenem Anführer. Wenn alle vier Anführer (garrosh und Varian sind in OG/SW nicht angreifbar, wieso ist oben beschrieben) gefangen sind, ist der nächste Angriff erst wieder möglich, wenn die Anführer befreit sind. Natürlich muss man nicht einen nach dem anderen befreien. Man befreit einfach alle, die da sind. Das Ganze kann man dann auch als Raidquest aufziehen.

2. Auch würde ich dann die Truppen den Gegebenheiten anpassen. Klar kommen Panzer und Belagerungstürme in Ironforge und Silvermoon total toll an. Aber erklär mir mal, wie du einen Panzer, wie sie vor IF stehen, nach Thunderbluff hochbekommen willst? Oder nach Teldrassil hoch? Und wie willst du in Gnomeregan oder Undercity mit einem Turm rumfahren? Das ist doch alles unterirdisch. 
Bei den Echoinseln und vielleicht auch bei Gilneas kann man ja mit Schiffen angreifen und so vom Wasser aus ein bisschen zerströren. Bei Teldrassil und Thunderbluff läuft es auf ein Luftschiffkampf hinaus. Aber wie löst man das mit den unterirdischen Kämpfen? Wenn ein Taure auf einem Kodo schon nicht in den Aufzug passt, kommt da garantiert kein Dampfpanzer runter.

3. Die Idee mit den "Zwischenstopps" find ich nicht schlecht. Dass man es vielleicht so macht, dass ca. 20 Minuten erst einmal die Umgebung gesichert wird. Ich nehme mal das Beispiel: Angriff auf Undercity!
Nachdem die Allianz unter großen Verlusten (merkt man, dass ich Hordler bin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) die Ruinen erobern konnte, beginnt die Belagerung der Stadt. Proviant und Blockaden werden herangeschafft und Magier öffnen Portale nach Sturmwind, um die Truppen näher am Geschehen abzusetzen. Nachdem das Gebiet 5 Minuten gesichert und verteidigt wurde - natürlich wollen die Verlassenen das nicht - geht die Eroberung weiter. Man rückt durch die Abwasserkanäle vor und nimmt den Inneren Ring ein. Auch hier richtet man ein provisorisches Camp ein, von dem man weiter verfahren kann. Dann gehts an die äusseren Bereiche. Zuerst das Magier- und das Kriegerviertel. So können keine Truppen herbeigeportet oder mit Waffen ausgerüstet werden. Dann sichert man diese Bereiche und nimmt den Rest Undercitys ein. Zum Schluss besetzt man den Gang zum Thronsaal und stürmt diesen dann.
Natürlich können die Zeitspannen größer oder kleiner sein. Und die vorherigen Camps können auch als Warnung dienen. Wenn man zum Beispiel nur noch 5 Minuten Zeit hat, meldet das erste Camp, dass die Horde anrückt. Nach einer Minute kommt die Meldung, dass sie angegriffen werden. Nach drei meldet das zweite Camp einen Angriff usw.

4. Ich würde die Abstände der Angriffe vergrößern. Wenn es wirklich ein spezielles Event sein soll, kann man es nicht jede Woche machen. Die verletzten Truppen müssen gepflegt werden, die Verteidigung muss erneuert werden usw. usw. Ich würde eher die Horde in einer Woche angreifen lassen und in der darauffolgenden muss sie sich verteidigen. So hat man jede Woche eine Schlacht, aber es wird nicht so Alltäglich wie Tausendwinter. 

5. Zu den Belohnungen:
Mit einem speziellen Mount für den "Ultimativen Eroberer" liegt man glaub ich nie falsch. Das muss dan naber auch was richtig Geniales sein. Bei der Horde könnte ich mir so ein Goblingefährt, das vor Raketenwerfern und Panzerplatten strotzt, vorstellen. Goblins jagen ja gerne mal was hoch. Sowas in die Richtung Kampfjet wäre doch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Bei der Allianz denk ich eher an so etwas Elegantes, was Edles, etwas, was zu einem ruhmreichen Helden passt. Ein Parademount eben. Vielleicht etwas in Richtung Pegasos mit Allainzbannern und Rüstung.
Auch würde ich pro Stadtangriff ein gestohlenes Reittier vergeben. Wenn man als Horde Teldrassil angreift, bekommt einer, der zufällig aus den Angreifern gepickt wird, eine Reitkatze mit Scheuklappen und mit einer Rüstung, die nach unfreiwilliger Führung aussieht. Natürlich kann es dem Reiter anfangs passieren, dass die Katzen ihn abwirft, was nach einiger Zeit aufhört.

Rüstungen würd ich keine verteilen. Sonst meckern wieder viele, dass man den Raid machen muss, um an besseres EQ zu kommen. Ich würde da eher Funitems oder Schmuckstücke verteilen. Schlachtstandarten, die man als Waffe anlegen und mit der man wedeln kann. Oder ein Hordebanner als Umhang. Oder aber sowas wie die Insignien, nur halt für PvE geeignet und mit passenden Attributen.


Ich hoffe wirklich, du setzt das irgendwann ins Blizzardforum. Weil die Idee ist echt genial. Man kann ja vielleicht auch einen Raidcontent draus machen oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
numisel


----------



## Mayestic (30. Mai 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> ich versteh deinen Gedanken schon nur is das immernoch die WoW Community. Da hängen sich manche Leute auf wenn sie mal 2 Stunden nicht rumposen oder in ihr geliebtes AH können. Mir persönlich wär das relativ egal. Ich meine ja nur, dass es viele stören wird.



wenn wir nur ein AH in einer Stadt hätten würde ich den Satz auch verstehn aber wenn z.b. Sturmwind angegriffen wird ist es dann zuviel verlangt nach IF auszuweichen wenn man ins AH will ? und posen kann man da auch ^^


ansonsten klasse idee.




numisel schrieb:


> 2. Auch würde ich dann die Truppen den Gegebenheiten anpassen. Klar kommen Panzer und Belagerungstürme in Ironforge und Silvermoon total toll an. Aber erklär mir mal, wie du einen Panzer, wie sie vor IF stehen, nach Thunderbluff hochbekommen willst? Oder nach Teldrassil hoch? Und wie willst du in Gnomeregan oder Undercity mit einem Turm rumfahren? Das ist doch alles unterirdisch.
> Bei den Echoinseln und vielleicht auch bei Gilneas kann man ja mit Schiffen angreifen und so vom Wasser aus ein bisschen zerströren. Bei Teldrassil und Thunderbluff läuft es auf ein Luftschiffkampf hinaus. Aber wie löst man das mit den unterirdischen Kämpfen? Wenn ein Taure auf einem Kodo schon nicht in den Aufzug passt, kommt da garantiert kein Dampfpanzer runter.




Undercity bzw Ironforge oder Gnomeregan auch kein Problem. Im Sturmgipfel sehn wir doch immer diese Zwerge mit ihren Erdbohrern neben uns auftauchen. Undercity wird dann einfach von Spielern oder NPCs angegriffen die sich mit diesen Bohrern bis runter in die Stadt bohren. Kleines Eliteteam sozusagen oder ne Horde NPCs die einfach nur nerven. ^^


----------



## EisblockError (30. Mai 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> WTF LAAAAAAAAAAAAG





made my day


----------



## KingNothing22 (30. Mai 2010)

Mayestic schrieb:


> wenn wir nur ein AH in einer Stadt hätten würde ich den Satz auch verstehn aber wenn z.b. Sturmwind angegriffen wird ist es dann zuviel verlangt nach IF auszuweichen wenn man ins AH will ? und posen kann man da auch ^^
> 
> 
> ansonsten klasse idee.



Es ist nicht zuviel verlangt. Trotzdem verwette ich meine Chars drauf, dass genug Leute rumheuln werden. War beim Wotlk Preevent nicht anders. Ebenso wird regelmäßig rumgeheult, dass Blizz doch endlich die Auktionatoren unangreifbar machen soll...


----------



## Klotzi (30. Mai 2010)

Hammmer Geil!!


----------



## Nexus.X (30. Mai 2010)

Darkunit schrieb:


> Man wäre sehr Zeitgebunden an diese Schlachten.
> Also jeder der teilnehmen will, müsste um eine bestimmte Uhrzeit zu hause sein.
> Da gibt es den 30 jährigen Spieler, der nach der Arbeit (18uhr+) spielt und den Schüler,
> welcher nach der Schule Zeit hat, aber Abends vllt noch iwas machen muss
> ...


Würde man es zu oft stattfinden lassen, wäre es ein zweites Lake Wintergrasp. Da das glaube nicht Sinn der Sache ist, halte ich die Idee mit dem über die Wochentage rotierenden Event für praktischer. Davon abgesen wäre es sonst wohl genauso unterbesetzt wie oben gennantes Schlachtfeld, auf den meisten Servern.
Gerade die Seltenheit der möglichen Teilnahme wäre ein zusätzlicher Ansporn mitzumischen.

Kleine Frage zum Schlachtende, wie genau sollte es denn nach den 2 Stunden jeweils für die Angreifer/Verteidiger von Dannen gehen? 
Werden alle Angreifer bei einem Sieg einfach aus der Stadt teleportiert, bzw bei einer Niederlage von einem in Rasserei verfallenen Anführer überrannt werden?

Ansonsten eine ziemlich nette und vor allem mal brauchbar durchdachte Idee (zumindest mehr als die meisten anderen).

MfG Nex


----------



## Freelancer (30. Mai 2010)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Achja, 2h find ich etwas lang. Manchmal hab ich nur 1h Zeit zu zocken, und dann eine 2h-Schlacht, wo ich nur zur Hälfte teilnehmen kan ist doof. 30min-1h wäre besser, finde ich.
> 
> Und ich glaube, nicht jeder kann 1-2h am Stück allis / hordler kloppen^^



Wieso das gab es schon länger ^^ mein längstes Av hat 12h Stunden gedauert, aber da hat pvp auch noch spaß gemacht und nicht wie heute noch ein Set für pvp extra Farmen mit Abhärtung und wenn ich sehe wie manche Spielen da will ich gar nicht pvp spielen, wenn dann auf einem extra Server wo alle gleich sind.

Dazu kommt ein ganz wichtiger Punkt Wow ist für Pve entwickelt worden pvp ist nur ein Zusatz und das soll auch bitte so bleiben 

Und wenn ich schon am meckern bin dann sollten alle die sagen nette idee mal an die Server denken, das wäre dann genauso wie in Dalaran oder am Anfang von wotlk in Tausendwinter lags ohne ende auf vielen servern hätte dazu eine Fraktion eh keine Chance weil es zum Beispiel bei uns viel mehr Allianz als Horde gibt.

Deswegen gibt es in cata ja auch keine gemeinsame Städte mehr so wie Sh und Dala 

Und jetzt das wichtigste

*WoW Cataclysm: Balance-Probleme im PvP - darum gibt’s über Schlachtfeld-Siege Arenawertungen *http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/15095/WoW-Cataclysm-Balance-Probleme-im-PvP-darum-gibt-s-ueber-Schlachtfeld-Siege-Arenawertungen*

Balance-Probleme* im pvp gibt es seit es Wow gibt und das werden sie nie hin kriegen und was sie wegen dem versuch es hin zu bekommen schon alles versaut haben reicht mir völlig erst kriegen die einen weniger live heal usw. ein paar wochen später patchen sie wieder zurück weil manche Änderungen die klasse im pve zu schwach gemacht haben 

Auch so mancher Vorschlag hier ist mal nicht umzusetzen schaut euch das elend in den bg´s an alleine schon die großen Unterschiede die es heute immer noch gibt trotz dem ganzen Markenzeug, wenn da jetzt der einer mit eine Gs von 6000 auf jemand trifft der gerade 80 ist ich sag mal ein gs von 3000 ist er ein onehit und dann wird hier noch vorgeschlagen das man ab lvl 10 teilnehmen kann hust geht man in ein Startgebiet und haut jetzt mal ein lvl 10 mob völlig sinnlos oder meint ihr nicht ?

Das einzige wie man gutes Pvp machen kann ist wenn man an so was Teil nimmt in eine Art Avantar schlüpft wo dann alle gleich sind und da wird es wenn es dann Heiler Nahkämpfer und Fernkämpfer gebe auch schon wieder eine Sache mit der *Balance*


Wenn dann noch gleich ganze Städte dran teilnehmen müssen wird das Chaos noch größer und wenn man nur mal kurz was schauen will in der Stadt wo man gerade zufällig eine Schlacht läuft wird man sich bestimmt nicht freuen Ok es wurde gesagt die Spielerzahl begrenzen aber da wären dann viele die garnicht dran teilnehmen können ich glaube Tausendwinter ist auf 2 Schlachtzüge begrenzt pro Seite das sind schlappe 160 Mann die dran teilnehmen können wenn das dann nur 2 mal die Woche stattfindet wird es aber schwer das jedem auf dem Server zugänglich zu machen den auf meinem server gibt es laut www.warcraftrealms.com 15,690 Charakter klar mit Twinks aber wie sollen die da alle durch ein Städte Raid die Woche wenn es nur 2 die Woche gibt

Selbst wenn jeder Spieler so wie ich von allen Klassen Twinks hat wenn auch teilweise nur low 10-40 sag ich mal sind es immer noch 1,569 Accounts das geteilt durch die 160 dafür braucht man dann schon fast 10 Städte Raids die Woche um jedem Spieler mit *einem Charakter* die Möglichkeit zugeben Teilzunehmen wenn es dann ab 10 ist würde ich ja gerne alle Twinks in die Schlacht schicken ok übertrieben aber das wären dann schon 100 Schlachten die Woche also bei einer Stunde Städte Raid also 100 Stunden also müsste das Ding so wie Tausendwinter alle 2 Stunden stattfinden damit jeder Charakter die Möglichkeit hat dran Teilzunehmen 

Also wird das Technisch nur so wie Tw machbar sein das wenn es sogar 2 Stunden dauert eigentlich immer eine Stadt im Pvp ist also ganz ehrlich das will ich nicht haben und ihr bestimmt auch nicht und ihr kennt ja mimi ich bezahle 13Euro im Monat ich will alles haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem spiele ich pve Server da fände ich das echt uncool wenn ich was machen müsste was ich gar nicht will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ghostcrawler sagt auch 



> „Wir konzentrieren uns mit Cataclysm auf die bewerteten Schlachtfelder, da die Klassenzusammenstellung dort nicht so wichtig ist. Stattdessen muss ein ganzes Team koordiniert werden. Je kleiner ein Spielerteam ist und je wichtiger es wird, einen Gegner zu erledigen, und desto größer wird die Bedeutung von Fähigkeiten und Skillungen einzelner Charaktere. Sobald in Eurem Team zehn oder mehr Spieler sind, werdet Ihr viel flexibler - und Skillungen, die in der Arena seltener zum Tragen kommen, können auf den Schlachtfeldern voll ausgespielt werden“, so Ghostcrawler. Die kompletten Beitrag findet im "Blue Watch".




Kurz Wow ist Hauptsächlich Pve den da wird nach geliefert was den Inhalt angeht was sie bis auf ein paar neue Sache und neue Areana Sasion bei pvp nicht machen ^^

Wer Pvp haben will soll bitte Warhammer oder Aion spielen die haben ihre Spiel auf PvP ausgerichtet und selbst da geht es in die Hose war auf alle fälle so bei Warhammer wo es raus kam wenn zu viel Spieler in den Schlachten (RvR glaube ich war das )waren dann ging nicht mehr viel und bei der Masse an Spielern die Wow hat wären solchen STädte schlachten mehr World of Lagcraft als vernüftiges Spielen Blizzard bekommt ja nichtmal icc lagfrei hin wo nur 25 Spieler rum laufen diese Woche mal wieder besonders schlimm bei uns 

Auch wenn die Idee noch so schön für manchen erscheint es wird Technisch nicht machbar sein den jeder der evtl schon mit 70 die Hauptstadtbosse gekillt hat, wofür man ca 3-4 40er Raids brauchte um es überhaupt zu schaffen, weiß das der Spaß übel gelagt hat mit soviel Leuten und selbst Dalaran lagt zu Hauptzeiten auf den Server wie Sau was soll den daraus werden wenn die alle noch anfangen zu Bomben usw.

Also wird es nur Schlachtfelder oder so was wie das jetzige Tausendwinter geben den wenn zuviele zusammen sind wird es World of Lagcraft und ich persönlich wäre auch schwer angepisst wenn ich mich abends zum Spielen einlogge mal eben weil die Schlacht voll ist vor If gepackt werde so wie es bei Tausendwinter ist wenn es zu voll ist 

Hehe das sollte gar nicht so lang werden und da ich jetzt erst ins Bett gehe und Hunde Müde bin hoffe verzeiht ihr mir meine Fehler die ich evtl gemacht habe in diesem sinne Gute Nacht oder für euch evtl auch ein Guten Morgen^^


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (30. Mai 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt alles mal durchgelsen. Ich find die Ideen generell sehr geil. Ich als totalter PvP-Muffel würde mich sofort in die Schlacht stürzen, um der Horde Ruhm und Ehre zu bringen!
> 
> Ich hab auch noch ein paar Vorschläge, wie man das Ganze gestalten könnte.
> 
> ...




Einige deiner Ideen gefallen mir sehr gut, ich werde welche herrauspicken und deinen Namen ergänzen.
Zu den Städten muss ich sagen, wird SW angegriffen geht man eben nach IF ins Auktionshaus, ich verstehe 
die Aufregung nicht, Leute brauchen halt wirklich immer was zu meckern ...
Und es geht mir damit das alle Städte potenzielle Opfer sind auch sehr darum das es eine gewaltige Abwechslung bietet,
die momentane Schlacht sollte nie der letzten gleichen, das Problem mit Thunderbluff ect. ist wohl gegeben, wärend man
in Thunderbluff denn Aufzug um einiges vergrößern könnte...es sollte prinzipiel an jeder Stadt einen ausen und einen Innenwall geben
der den Weg zum König versperrt, was das betrifft stellt nur Thunderbluff ein Problem da, die Bohrer Idee fände ich schon gut 
weil es wie gesagt gleich noch mehr Abwechslung gibt, nur wäre es zu stark da man so direkt in die Stadt käme.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (30. Mai 2010)

------------UPDATE------------
Der Punkt ''Waffen'' wurde um zwei für den Angriff zur Verfügung stehenden Waffen erweitert.
Der Punkt ''Dauer'' wurde geändert.
Der Punkt ''Änderungen der Städte'' wurde hinzugefügt, dort werden weitere Details folgen sollten sich andere Städte noch als Problem erweisen.


----------



## Cold Play (30. Mai 2010)

zu thunderbluff: die holzzäune können ruhig etwas weniger vertragen als die anderen, da TB den vorteil hat nur kleine eingänge zu haben, wenn überall eulen oder ele-schamis stehenkönnen die locker wieder runter gepustet werden^^

mfg

Cold Play


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (30. Mai 2010)

Sie vertragen auch etwas weniger, dafür stürmen dir starke Tauren entgegen wenn du dich denn wällen näherst ;-)



----UPDATE-----

Punkt ''Belohnungen'' wurde überarbeitet.


----------



## numisel (30. Mai 2010)

Zum Thema Unterschied der Städte hab ich mir nochmal was überlegt:
Um die Schlachten generell ein bisschen unterschiedlich zu gestalten, kann man ja den Typ des Angriffs pro Stadt ändern. Das Ganze wäre dann wie folgt:

- Thunderbluff und Darnassus: Die Horde greift mit Zeppelinen an, die Allianz mit Luftschiffen. Die Schlacht startet entweder in Thunderbluff, wenns nach Darnassus geht, oder in Darnassus, wenns nach Thunderbluff geht. Natürlich sind Magier an Bord, die Portale in die Hauptstädte öffnen, wodurch man dann noch nachrücken kann. Die Schiffe brauchen ca. 5 Minuten bis sie am Ort des Geschehens eingetroffen sind.
Die Allianz wird mit drei Luftschiffen angreifen, da sie sich zuerst auf die drei Äußeren Ebenen konzentriert. Dann, nachdem diese eingenommen sind, wird man sich auf die zwei unteren Ebenen Thunderbluffs begeben und diese erobern. Danach gehts zu Baine und ihm an den Kragen.
Die Horde greift nur mit zwei Zeppelinen an, einer für die Terrasse der Handwerker, einer für die der Händler. Danach rückt man zu den Tempelgärten und zur Enklave der Druiden vor. Sind diese besetzt, stürmt man den Tempel und vernichtet Tyrande.

Die erste Verteidigungslinie besteht hierbei aus Elementaren auf Seiten der Tauren und aus Urtumen auf Seiten der Allianz. Diese nehmen die Luftschiffe unter Beschuss und müssen vernichtet werden, bevor die Truppen landen können. Danach ist es eine ganz normale Schlacht. Die errichteten Barrikaden kann man mit Zaubern und Attacken vernichten. Panzer gibt es nur in der leichten Ausführung, da die schweren Belagerungswaffen nicht auf den Zeppelin gepasst hätten.

- Undercity und Gnomeregan: Die Idee mit den Bohrmaschinen finde ich nicht so gelungen. Denn man könnte sich ja theoretisch mit denen bis zum König bohren. Und genügend andere Möglichkeiten sind ja gegeben.
In Undercity gibt es ja die Abwasserkanäle, durch die ja heutzutage schon die Raids steigen. Diese muss man zuerst angreifen. Natürlich werden die entsprechend gedefft und verbarrikadiert. Wenn man sie hinter sich gelassen hat, muss man in jedes Viertel von UC gehen und dort vier Minibosse töten. Denn diese erhalten einen Schild aufrecht, der den Weg zu Sylvanas versperrt. Sind die vier Schildzauberer gefallen, stürmt man das Königsviertel. Auf dem Weg warten natürlich einige Königswachen.
In Gnomeregan läuft es ähnlich. Hier haben die Goblins einen kleinen Eingang freigesprengt, durch den man eindringt. Auch hier wird man einige Viertel einnehmen müssen, um vorher zum König zu kommen. Hier kann man es ähnlich wie mit den Schildmagiern machen, nur dass es Roboter sind, die den Schild mit Energie versorgen.

Panzer gibt es hierbei natürlich auch, da man ja ebenerdig reingeht. Allerdings würde ich die Belagerungstürme und Dampfpanzer weglassen, da die irgendwie in Höhlen nicht so vorteilhaft erscheinen.

- Silbermond/Ironforge und die Exodar/Goblin City: Hier ist die Lösung ganz einfach: Truppen greifen das Haupttor an, nehmen die Viertel ein und töten den König. Keine besonderen Fahrzeuge, einfach die "Standardbewaffnung".

- Echoinseln und Greymane City: Hier würde ich am Ehesten Schiffe vorschlagen. Das soll ähnlich ablaufen wie der Angriff auf Darnassus/Thunderbluff, nur dass man nicht aus der Luft kommt, sondern vom Wasser. Die Worgen bekommen dann sowas wie Wasserabwehrgeschütze und die Trolle nutzen ein paar Voodoozauberer, um sich zu verteidigen.

Zu den Generälen: 
- In UC und Gnomeregan steht der Frontgeneral in den Tunneln, in denen man in die Stadt reinkommt. Ab hier kann ich leider nur für UC weitermachen, da man ja noch nicht wissen kann, wie Gnomeregan aussehen wird. Der Versorgungsgeneral steht in der Mitte, wo normalerweise die Bank ist. Der Verteidungsgeneral ist in dem Gang zu Sylvanas und der Fluggeneral ist im Schurkenviertel.
Auf diese Weise ist es auch in anderen Städten verteilt.

Ogrimmar und Stormwind hab ich wieder rausgelassen. Habe ja in meinem vorherigen Post schon erklärt, dass die Streitkräfte in den Städten zu stark sind, um sie anzugreifen. Ausserdem gibt es, wie oben ebenfalls beschrieben, den perfekten Vorwand, warum die Schlacht nach der Zeit X endet: die Streitmacht kommt zur Hilfe und Ende is. Wenn aber der Anführer fällt und somit auch die Stadt, haben sie ja keinen Ansporn mehr, einzugreifen. Oder vielleicht kann man so die Rückeroberung erklären. Die Allainz haut mit dem bewusstlosen Anführer ab und die Horde holt sich die Stadt zurück.



Klar, die Ideen mit den unterschiedlichen Angriffen klingen ein bisschen stark nach Wunschdenken, aber es würde aufjedenfall ein bisschen Würze in die Sache bringen.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (30. Mai 2010)

Zu denn Königen bohren geht nicht man kann sich nicht unter Mauern durch bohren, und bei angenommen 3 Bohrern im Einsatz in die immer nur eine Person kann?


----------



## Braamséry (30. Mai 2010)

Es wäre natürlich schön wenn es so wäre (erinnert mich dabei auch sehr an Aion und die Götterfestung^^), es ist für Blizzard aber zu detailliert.

Die werden sie nie diese Mühe machen.


----------



## Yakashi (30. Mai 2010)

find klingt ganz nett, würds mal im Blizzard Forum versuchen mit glück kommt es durch. 

Dann schreibt die Com wie geil das ist und mit glück bekommen wir wirklich sowas ;D


----------



## Folkthing (30. Mai 2010)

Deine Idee gefällt mir richtig gut. Vielen Dank für deine Mühe ! Allerdings denke ich, dass der Punkt mit den Generälen noch ein wenig überarbeitet werden könnte. Wenn der König erst nach dem Ableben aller Generäle angreifbar ist, macht es keinen Sinn wenn die Generäle diesem Boni gewähren.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (30. Mai 2010)

Der König ist schon vorher angreifbar, nur ist er fast unbesiegbar wenn sie noch Leben, eben durch diese Boni.


----------



## Folkthing (30. Mai 2010)

Alles klar, dann hab ich das falsch verstanden. So macht es natürlich auch Sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hast du geplant, dass der König konstant stationär ist oder soll dieser sich auch in den Kampf einbringen ?


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (30. Mai 2010)

Der wird in seiner Burg rumhocken bis er besucht wird, würde er in den Kampf eingreifen wäre er ein zu leichtes Ziel


----------



## numisel (30. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht kann man das mit den Generälen so gestalten, dass zwei einen Einfluss haben auf die Kämpfer - also denen Boni gibt und beim Tod diese Boni wegfallen - und einer (am Besten der Verteidigungsgeneral) hat einen Einfluss auf den König. So kann man den König töten, ohne alle Generäle tot zu haben. Man muss nur den Verteidigungsgeneral töten, damit die Rüstung des Königs nicht überdimensional hoch ist und er fast keinen Schaden nimmt. Die anderen generäle geben Boni, die man vernachlässigen kann (ähnlich der Hard Modes in Ulduar).


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (30. Mai 2010)

Das wäre nicht erstrebenswert. Ich möchte die Schlacht ja etwas in die länge ziehen und nicht ''GOGO DEFGENERAL UMHAUEN UND ZUM KING GOGOGO!!''


----------



## Idekoon (30. Mai 2010)

@ TE Die Idee ist wunderbärchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (30. Mai 2010)

Och danke Idekoon :-)


----------



## Weißer (30. Mai 2010)

Wow die Idee ist von eine Genie!

Ich mag vorallem das mit den Fliegern^^


----------



## Nikoho (30. Mai 2010)

Sehr geile Idee, denoch glaube Ich viele hatten diese Idee schon vorher^^. Seis in anderen Foren oder Ländern. 
Blizzard hat das bestimmt schon einige male davon gehört und ich bezweifle das Blizz das umsetzen wird. Wär zwar geil wenn Blizzard das umsätzen würde aber wenn das Wörtchen wenn nicht wär, wär mein Vatern Millionär =DDD.
Es gibts bestimmt Hunderte Gründe wieso man das nicht tuen sollte aber auch viele dafür. Man müste alles perfekt ausarbeiten um das auch wirklich tauglich für die life server zu machen und das wäre doch verdammt viel arbeit.
Naja vllt. lieg ich auch vollkommen falsch und Blizz hat schon sowas in arbeit =DD. Was ziemlich geil wäre =)

MfG Niko

P.s. Rechtschreibfehler dienen der Belustigung der Allgemeinheit und sind beabsichtigt.


----------



## Luk0as (30. Mai 2010)

Ich denke der Vorschalg hat viel potenzail nur ich denke wir die community sollten ihn solange aus arbeiten bis er fast schon perfekt ist und keine fehler mehr auftreten die blizzard daran hinde rkönnten das um zu setzen


----------



## bariumnitrat (30. Mai 2010)

also ich finde die zeit auch etwas kurz, man könnte sie vielleicht auch komplett ohne zeit begrenzung machen! Das heißt die Schlacht ist erst zuende wenn die die angreifer gewinnen, oder die verteidiger den general der angreifer erlegen, also einen vorstoß wagen.

ausserdem finde ich es komisch das man 2 mounts bekommt bei einem sieg, 1 reicht doch volkommen!

ich finde es sollte ausserdem auch noch andere belohnungen geben, wie waffen, pets, oder auch dinge die einem bei anderen schlachten behilflich sein könnten, zB eine schkachtzugsstandarte oder ähnliches!




an sich ist die idee echt großartig, man sollte alles noch ein wenig detaillierter gestalten, aber dafür ist ja auch der schneesturm verantwortlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



poste das ganze doch in das offizielle WoW Vorschlags Forum! Mit glück wirds ja auch umgesetzt!

btw rächdschraipfehla sind mir generell ziemlich egal^^




mfg bariumnitrat


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (30. Mai 2010)

Das mit dem im Vorschlagsforum posten hab ich doch schon erklärt, dort geht alles nur auf englisch und die übersetzung wär bei mir sehr fehlerhaft, und es gibt 2 Mounts weil bei so einer Schlacht vermutlich über 100-200 Leute teilnehmen. also bitte.


----------



## Phönix0092 (30. Mai 2010)

Zu den Bomben die man abwerfen kann würde ich noch hinzufügen das diese am Einschlagsort ein Feuer bzw eine Giftpfütze hinterlasse die noch zusätzlich Schaden macht und einen Debuff auf Spielern erzeugt die in ihr stehen der den verurschachten Schaden kurzzeitig verringert

Außerdem sollten Bomberangriffe mit Hilfe von stationären Flugabwehrgeschützen konterbar sein.
Panzer sollten auch mindestens ein Geschütz zur abwehr von Bombern besitzen oder eine Fähigkeit die kurzzeitig Bomben abwehrt damit die Verteidiger nicht in Rudeln mit ihren Mounts die angreifenden Panzer bombadieren.


----------



## wildrazor09 (30. Mai 2010)

Nice nur ich würde die Schlacht auf 1 mal im Monat beschränken, damit die Hauptstädte zu keinem Schlachtfeld sondern immernoch eine Stadt bleiben.

EDIT: Die Community könnte es ja übersetzten und dann ins Forum posten, ich mein nicht jeder kann perfekt Englisch aber vll findet sich ja jemand nettes der auch nicht google heißt.^^


----------



## numisel (30. Mai 2010)

> ausserdem finde ich es komisch das man 2 mounts bekommt bei einem sieg, 1 reicht doch volkommen!



Wenn Lord-of-dwarven meine Idee übernommen hat, dann meint er damit, dass es für die gesamte Angreifergruppe nur zwei Mounts gibt, nicht für jeden Spieler. Es soll ein bisschen was besonderes darstellen, sonst hat man nach 5 Schlachttagen alle 6 Mounts zusammen. Das würde ein bisschen den Kitzel der Überraschung rausnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was man vielleicht noch einbauen könnte wäre das "Freischalten" neuer NPCs. Wenn man zum Beispiel in Undercity das Magierviertel einnimmt, erhält man zusätzlich eine Anzahl X an Magiern, die einem helfen. Oder wenn in Darnassus die Druidenenklave fällt, helfen einem Druiden in der Schlacht.


----------



## Mr.62 (30. Mai 2010)

naja aber 1 mal pro monat ist ja schon wenig wenn du es mal verpasst darfste iweder 1 monat warten^^ so 1 in 2 wochen oder so




und den vorschlag hatt ich auch schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## numisel (30. Mai 2010)

Wir schreiben das Jahr 2010, ein kalter Dezember Dienstag, der Kataklysmus hat Azeroth erschüttert
und der Konflikt zwischen Alianz und Horde ist seit diesem Tage an seinem Höhepunkt angelangt. Der mutige Zwerg Giselbert 
meldete sich bei Dagna Eisenfaust, Verteidigungsgeneral der Alianz, ''Mach dich bereit Junge, gleich geht's los!''. *fuua*
an dieses teleportiert werden würde er sich wohl nie gewöhnen, aber das war nun seine geringste Sorge, wie jede Woche
beobachtete er nun wie die Katapulte der Horde auf ihre Positionen rückten und Trolle durch die Baumkronen verschwanden.



In year 2010, on a cold decembre morning (hab den Dienstag mal weggelassen) : the cataclysm has shattered Azeroth and the conflict between Horde and Alliance reached the highest level since these days. The brave dwarven Giselbert enlists himself at Dagna Ironfist, general of defense of the alliance: "Get ready, guys, here we go!" (das fuua lass ich mal raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) He would never get used by this teleport thing, but this was his slightest worry. As every week he watches the catapults got in position and the trolls vanished in the trees.


Ich kann nicht sehr gut Englisch, aber ich versuche mich die nächsten Tage, es zu übersetzen.


----------



## Mr.62 (30. Mai 2010)

ich würd mal sagen alle die einen teil übernehmen melden sich jetzt ^^ ich übernehm den teil:

''Giselbert alter Freund!'' auch ohne ihn zu sehen wusste er die Stimme zuzuortnen, ''Dero, schön dich zu sehen, wie weit sind die 
 Verteidigungsanlagen?'' Inzwischen war der kleine Gnom an Giselbert herangetreten ''Die Bobemflieger sind in Eisenschmiede gestartet,
 sie werden wohl in 20 Minuten ankommen, das Pech kocht und ist an den Mauern und die Monition für die Turmkanonen wird
 mit der Tiefenbahn geliefert.'' ''Danke Dero, ich werde nun auf meine Position gehen die Horde scheint bald bereit zu sein, viel
 Glück Freund mögen sich unsere Wege nach getanner Arbeit wieder Kreuzen'' Giselbert klopfte dem kleinen Gnom auf die Schulter
 und eilte an die Tore Sturmwinds. Dort angekommen rammte er Pflichtbewusst das Banner Eisenschmiedes in die Erde und 
 beobachtete wie sich die Helden mehrten, Menschen, Gnome, Elfen, Zwerge, Draenei und ihre neuen Verbündeten die Worgen,
 er mochte sie nicht sehr aber solange sie sich als würdige Verbündete in der Schlacht erwiesen tolerrierte er sie.


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (30. Mai 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> ich versteh deinen Gedanken schon nur is das immernoch die WoW Community. Da hängen sich manche Leute auf wenn sie mal 2 Stunden nicht rumposen oder in ihr geliebtes AH können. Mir persönlich wär das relativ egal. Ich meine ja nur, dass es viele stören wird.
> 
> Cool wär auch irgendwie wenn bei der betroffenen Stadt ne zeit lang davor keine Ports möglich sind und die Flugpunkte deaktiviert werden. Dann müsste man sich mal bis zu den eigenen Mauern durchschlagen, am weg vielleicht ein paar der feindlichen fraktion treffen. Das hätte irgendwie geil was von "Ruf zu den Waffen". Wenn man merkt es wird Zeit muss man erstmal aus seiner gerade "bewohnten" Stadt raus um der verbündeten/eigenen Hauptstadt zu helfen.



Wie wäre es wenn man gefragt wird ob man der Schlacht beiwohnen will oder nicht und wenn nicht wird man in eine art Evakuirungslager gebracht in der auch ein paar Npc (Ah, Bank, Reperation) Zuflucht suchen.


----------



## Mr.62 (30. Mai 2010)

''Giselbert alter Freund!'' auch ohne ihn zu sehen wusste er die Stimme zuzuortnen, ''Dero, schön dich zu sehen, wie weit sind die 
 Verteidigungsanlagen?'' Inzwischen war der kleine Gnom an Giselbert herangetreten ''Die Bobemflieger sind in Eisenschmiede gestartet,
 sie werden wohl in 20 Minuten ankommen, das Pech kocht und ist an den Mauern und die Monition für die Turmkanonen wird
 mit der Tiefenbahn geliefert.'' ''Danke Dero, ich werde nun auf meine Position gehen die Horde scheint bald bereit zu sein, viel
 Glück Freund mögen sich unsere Wege nach getanner Arbeit wieder Kreuzen'' Giselbert klopfte dem kleinen Gnom auf die Schulter
 und eilte an die Tore Sturmwinds. Dort angekommen rammte er Pflichtbewusst das Banner Eisenschmiedes in die Erde und 
 beobachtete wie sich die Helden mehrten, Menschen, Gnome, Elfen, Zwerge, Draenei und ihre neuen Verbündeten die Worgen,
 er mochte sie nicht sehr aber solange sie sich als würdige Verbündete in der Schlacht erwiesen tolerrierte er sie.


''Giselbert,old Friend!'' even without seeing him he knew the voice to assign.''Dero,how nice to see you,how far are the defenses?'' Meanwhile is the little gnome appeared at his side.''The bombers have started in Ironforge.They will probably arrive in 20 minutes,the pitch is cooking and is on the walls and the munition for the tower cannons will be delivered with the depth track.'' '' Thank you,Dero.I will go now to my position,the Horde seems to be ready soon,good luck friend,may our paths cross again after finished work.''Gilbert knocked the little gnome on the shoulder and hurried to the gates of Stormwind.Once there,he rammed the flag of Ironforge dutiful in the ground and observed how the heroes were increasing,humans,gnomes,elves,dwarfes,draenei and theire new allies the worgen,he didn't liked them much,but as long as they proved to be worthy allies in the fight he tolerate them.

naja mein englisch ist auch net grad der hit hab auch zusammenarbeit mit google gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cold Play (1. Juni 2010)

sry aber:

*PUSH*

ich find das thema einfach zu gut als das es in der versenkung verschwinden darf^^


----------



## Phönix0092 (1. Juni 2010)

Cold schrieb:


> sry aber:
> 
> *PUSH*
> 
> ich find das thema einfach zu gut als das es in der versunkung verschwinden darf^^




Da hast du Recht das Thema ist zu gut um einfach zuverschwinden


----------



## Shaila (1. Juni 2010)

Ich weiss nur, dass mit Cataclysm regelmäßige PvP Raids stattfinden werden, auf dem Server Ulduar, die die da spielen werden schon sehen, das wird absolut Klasse! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phönix0092 (1. Juni 2010)

So ein zufall ich spiel auf Ulduar ... sind die auf Horde oder Allianz


----------



## Shaila (1. Juni 2010)

Phönix0092 schrieb:


> So ein zufall ich spiel auf Ulduar ... sind die auf Horde oder Allianz



Natürlich auf Allianz, die Horde wird zermalmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (1. Juni 2010)

Geil lesen tut es sich schonmal, Daumen hoch!


----------



## numisel (1. Juni 2010)

Ich mach mich mal wieder an die Übersetzung. den Textteil lass ich jetzt mal raus und komme zum wichtigen Teil: dem Erklärtext.

*Period and frequency of battles
*So there is time for everbody to join the battles the days of them will vary. Per week is just one battle cause otherwise it will lost its epic feelings. The period of the battles is for the moment fixed at 2 hours.

*Lokation of battles*
Each battle will take place in another capital.
Example: on monday horde attacks darnassus
on tuesday the other week alliance attacks thunderbluff
the next week the horde attacks ironforge
the week after the alliance fights against silvermoon
and so on...

*Aim of battles*
After killing the 4 Generals of the Defense which are located at strategically important places you must fight against the leader of the city an terminate him.



Habe es sinngemäss übersetzt und die Satzstellung ein bisschen geändert. Aber hoffe mal, dass wir alles zusammenbekommen und ins Vorschlägeforum bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobihackl (1. Juni 2010)

stells ins wow-europe forum, gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cold Play (2. Juni 2010)

hi nochmal,

mit erlaubnis des TE´s hab ich dies im wow forum reingestellt, wenn ihr wollt würde ich euch bitten auch da was zu schreiben so das blizz sieht das es wichtig ist^^

hier der post: http://forums.wow-eu...0783752&sid=3#1

falls ihr dem Link nicht vertraut geht auf wow-europe.com sucht dort auf der linken seite nach dem reiter FORUM (am besten ihr scrollt etwas nach unten) dort geht ihr auf VORSCHLÄGE und sucht im Forum unter dem namen >>Die Zukunft des Städteraids<< 

mfg

Cold


----------



## x-Cyriana-x (2. Juni 2010)

na dann wolln wir mal hoffen das es irgend jemanden ereicht der was "zu sagen hat"

und wenn nicht .....lern oder werd programierer und erstell selber ein game :-) 

aber es währ zu schade wen diese ideen veloren gehen


----------



## WofKaizor (2. Juni 2010)

Nach einem Sieg, sollten in des Siegers Haupstadt überall Lichter und Feuerwerke flimmern, als zeichen eines glorreichen Schlachtzuges.

"Möge die Bessere Franktion den Ruhm und die Glorie in die Heimat tragen"


----------



## Schamu (2. Juni 2010)

Die Idee finde ich sehr schön.

Jedoch sollte man als Angreiffer die Bomber haben und als Verteidiger so eine Art Abfangjäger, Raketenwerfer oder ähnliches haben wär denk ich mal etwas realistischer.

mfg Schamu


----------



## TippEx95 (2. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich du wäre, würde ich das mal ins Vorschlagforum auf der Blizzard HP posten. Vielleich finden die das ja auch so toll und bauens sofort ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (2. Juni 2010)

Ich danke euch allen herzlich! Unglaublich das meine Idee so viel gefallen gefunden hat!
Ebenfalls tausend Dank an alle die sich bisher an englischen Übersetzungen versucht haben,
an alle die mich um weitere Ideen bereichert haben und Cold Play für das übertragen ins
Vorschlagsforum.


DANKE EUCH ALLEN IHR SEIT TOLL!

Ai shite imasu ^.^

PS. Ich habe hier leider lange nicht mehr vorbeigeschaut da ich viel Stress hatte,
aber ich verspreche morgen alle Beiträge durchzugehen und nach neuen Ideen zu
Filtern.


----------



## Turas (2. Juni 2010)

Mit einem Wort: "MEGAIDEE".

Ich bezweifle zwar das das Blizz sich die Arbeit hierfür macht, hoffe aber inständig das das irgendwann vielleicht in Kalifornien Anklang findet.

Eventuell gehört das ins Englische übersetzt und mal ins offizielle geschrieben!


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (2. Juni 2010)

*PUSH* das wollt ich immer schon mal machen ^.^


Ich wollte nur noch sagen das ich euch sehr verbunden wäre würdet ihr im ofizielen Forum auch noch eure Euphorie verbreiten ^.^


----------



## colll (2. Juni 2010)

ich bin der meinung das es noch nen bonus geben soll für denn gewinner nichts besonderes sowas wie mehr ehre aufm bg oder so
und das wenn man in der stad is gefragt wird willst drahn teilenehmen ja/ nein wenn du nein anklickst kriegste nichts mit alles normal halt instanziert damit niemand probleme hat mit kein ah oder so 


Ps: so stelle ich mir die schlachten vor in na stad net rein zum boss denn eben wegmachen und weiter


----------



## boyclar (2. Juni 2010)

Manche haben geschrieben das die respawn Zeit kürzer sein sollte vom König weil die ja für die low lvl chars Quests geben, da müsste man ja eigentlich nur so phasing wie in eiskrone etc. reinhauen^^


----------



## Dragó82 (2. Juni 2010)

Also das Klingt richtig Klasse nur sollten die Verteidigungsanlagen sich der Jeweiligen stadt anpassen.

Gnome nutzen sicher kein Pech sonder ehr was Radioaktives und die Exodar ist so Fortschrittlich da ist doch sicher eine Nether Cannon oder ähnliches drin, In Thuderbluff wäre es ja allein schon logisch große sachen auf die Angreifer zu werfen Steine z.b. ,Silbermond hat sicher Magische Verteidigungen (Massen Polymorph Türme)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , Teldrasil würd ja von den Urtürmen beschütz und der macht Eluns, In Uc könnten Nekromanten gefallene auferstehen lassen und die Trolle Rufen sich Hilfe von den Loa Göttern.

Aber an sich ist die Idee echt AWESOME.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (2. Juni 2010)

Nekromantie ist verboten.


----------



## Mindadar (2. Juni 2010)

Muha is doch ne idee wert....
Ingis können ab Catac Ufos bauen und so werden die hordler die Alli städte dann zerstören, ein riesen haufen untoter Gurglis kommen mit und werden die allis alle sofort töten! Die allianz bosse/horde bosse werden epics dropen welche einen gegenstandswert 5000g hat, alle 40 leute werden um dieses teil würfeln müssen wer meint Ninjalooter sein zu müssen fliegt sofort aus der gruppe und landet auf der Gm insel wo er dann von Arthas verprügelt wird.


----------



## Drazmodaan (2. Juni 2010)

Immer auf die Türken...armer Ali..


----------



## Umsatzsteuer (2. Juni 2010)

die idee is der wahnsinn
echt
was mich wundert ist, dass es soviel anklang hier findet.
wenn du im öffentlichen pvp-forum auch nur ansatzweise open-pvp erwähnst mit ausgearbeiteten ideen, dann bekommst du nur ne handvoll antworten.
aber vielleicht ist deine idee einfach die beste.

also ich sehe das problem in der serverauslastung.
instanzierte hauptstädte oder der angriff auf eher weniger gut besuchte, wie og sind da das eine. 

die andere möglichkeit wäre, die schlacht zu splitten, also zB Darnassus und Auberdine, vielleicht sogar mit einzelnen scharmützeln in einem gebiet wie teldrassil, bei der einige stützpunkte zu vertedigen sind. vielleicht der mix aus den letzen beiden. auch der angriff auf mehrere gebiete einer stadt, zB hafen und fronttor von sw würde etwas helfen.

auf jeden fall gehören dazu dailyquests, die auf die schlacht vorbereiten, sowie ein für jeden einsehbare ankündigung, was und wo.

zu den fahrzeugen: zu beginn von wotlk haben sie bei 1k versucht zB flugzeuge und goblinshredder einzusetzen, was aus unerfindlichen gründen gescheitert ist. es kann sein, dass diese zuviel pc-rechenpower verlangen, wenn sie im großen maße eingesetzt werden.

vielleicht würde es tatsächlich daran scheitern, dass die idee zu gut ist, viele mit machen und der server nicht mitspielt.


----------



## Dragó82 (2. Juni 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Nekromantie ist verboten.



Intresant Nekromantie ist unter Untoten verboten wie vermehren die sich dann ?


----------



## numisel (2. Juni 2010)

Ich denke, er meinte mit dem "Verboten" eher, dass es blöd für die Verteidigung wäre. Stell dir die Situation mal vor:

UC hat da Nekromanten stehen. Die beleben jeden gefallenen Feind wieder und machen aus dem einen Diener der Verlassenen. Jetzt stell dir einen Angriff mit ca. 100 Leuten vor, von denen 20 an den Wachen scheitern und wiederbelebt werden. Diese Ghule (oder was auch immer) töten dann wieder 10, die werden wieder wiederbelebt, die töten dann 20 und so weiter. UC wäre uneinnehmbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber die Idee mit den Unterschieden in der Verteidigung ist auch gut und zu beachten. Untote würden doch eher den Schleim, den sie sowieso in der Kanalisation rumliegen haben, nehmen, anstatt Pech ranzuschaffen. Tauren würden, wie du schon erwähnst hast, eher Baumstämme oder Felsbrocken werfen als Pech zu kochen. Und Goblins hätten wahrscheinlich MG-Türme aufgestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also vielleicht sollte man das auch nochmal berücksichtigen bei dem Text.



Hier noch bissl Übersetzung:

"Balancing"
The number of aggressors/defender gets automaticly captured an the difference will compensate by strenght NPCs.

Function of Generals
Each General gives the King of the Defenders a bonus and supports the troops with some boni.
(Die Boni lass ich mal weg, weil die ja noch nicht ganz feststehen oder? Ausserdem bin ich müde und zu faul, das jetzt noch zu übersetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (3. Juni 2010)

Nein, Nekromantie, Totenbeschwörung, ist unter den ''zivilisierten'' Völkern nicht erwünscht.
Die Geißel praktiziert es als einzige Macht offen.


----------



## McChrystal (3. Juni 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Nein, Nekromantie, Totenbeschwörung, ist unter den ''zivilisierten'' Völkern nicht erwünscht.
> Die Geißel praktiziert es als einzige Macht offen.


Mooooment. Seit die "zivilisierten" Völker Todesritter in ihren Reihen dulden, gilt das nicht mehr absolut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (3. Juni 2010)

Nunja Todesritter sind eine Dunkelziffer, das selbe gilt für Warlocks, die sind ansich ja auch nicht geduldet.


----------



## numisel (4. Juni 2010)

-push- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cold Play (4. Juni 2010)

schaut im wow-vorschlagsforum unter dem selben namen von diesem thread nach und gebt dort auch eure meinung kund


----------



## Vrocas (4. Juni 2010)

Du wirst es nicht glauben aber die exakte Idee ging mir auch mehrere male durch den Kopf!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin absolut FÜR diese Idee. Jedoch wird das problematisch mit dem Server, je nachdem wieviele Streitkräfte der Fraktionen auf dem schlachtfeld zufinden sind wird der abartig laggen und zu manchen auch zum disconnect führen.

Hast du die Idee schon ins offizielle wow forum gepostet? Solltest du vielleicht machen dein text ist schön geschrieben und leicht verständlich, hübsche Gliederung hat er auch also ich würde damit ins offizielle wow forum gehen, hättest dort bestimmt auch viele stimmen die dafür wären.


----------



## Cold Play (5. Juni 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Hast du die Idee schon ins offizielle wow forum gepostet? Solltest du vielleicht machen dein text ist schön geschrieben und leicht verständlich, hübsche Gliederung hat er auch also ich würde damit ins offizielle wow forum gehen, hättest dort bestimmt auch viele stimmen die dafür wären.



japp

hier der link

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13516706987&sid=3

mfg

Cold


----------



## notii (5. Juni 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Ich möchte noch ergänzen das ich persönlich nichts von der Idee halte es zu instanzieren, denn immerhin gibt es genug andere Städte die ein AH bieten und sonstiges wenn man wirklich nicht kämpfen möchte, !UND! wenn ein einziges mal in der Woche eine Stadt 2 Stunden besetzt ist verstehe ich keine Aufregung.



ich wäre für instaziert weil es dan wie ne bg wäre oder wie beim db das alle deutschen realms bei einer schlacht dabei währen *-*
das würde mal leute anlocken und lowies bekommen nen buff wie schon gesagt.

die städte könnten so bleiben wie jetz einfach wen die schlacht beginnt kann man zu dem npc - der immer inwas rum schreit - und der ported dich dan in die stadtdie einfach verändert is (natürlich bloss für die schlacht) dan kann man auf die stadtmauer von sw zb. und sieht 1000 hordler die auf die stadt reiten *-* und an der amuer sieht man so 500 allys und hinter der mauer nochmal 500.
dan gäbe es flug trupps und nachschub trupps die sähen so aus:

Verteidigung sw: 
die flug trupps vliegen von if über sw. ( nach einer gewissen zeit) wen die truppen geschäch wurden kommen dann einfach noch die nachschub trupps mit dem zug oder mit flugzeugen so flaschirm halt wie auf den testserver bei gnom wo man den schacht runterjumpen muss und nen falschirm kriegt wen man jumpt - sry btt - man sitz dan einfach in nem flugzeug und kann abspringen wann man will und so kleine bomben werfen.

Angriff: 
Die horde ist bisschen vorher in die instanz ;D und hat einfach goldhain usw und dann kriegt man z.B ne axt und muss so schnell wie möglich holzabhacken usw. für die zelte usw. es soll auch auf zeitdruck sein allso immer nen pala dabei damit man schneller reiten kann. ;D

Die horde ist vor der stadt und warted auf der mauer stehen dann Hunters und so belagerungs maschinen.
Dann kommt so ein countdown und die hunter bekommen nen buff für ein paar sekunden wo autobeschuss mehr dmg macht und die reichweite so weit is das man auf die vorderereihe ballern kann.


=D


nebenbei hat man so questts die ienfach alle haben wo dort drinn sind.
 wie zb die schurken sollen die teifanbahn manipullieren damit kein nachschub kommen kann oder die telegraphen kille, dabei kann man voll kreativ sein.
zu dme mit den schurken die müssen unsichbar sein (kp wie das heist xD) dan werdne sie auf die mauer katapultiert und müssen dann unbemerkt zur tiefenbahn *-*.

P.S du hast was von trollen in bäümen geschrieben ? währe ja funny jeder kann was spezielles machen xD.

rechtschreibfehler könnt ihr im ah verkaufen.

edit: cold play *-* randaris 4 ever <3


----------



## Davidoni (5. Juni 2010)

toll wärs schon, aber bedenkt mal, 1kw war am anfang auch toll, und nach ner zeit geht man nur rein wenn man a Marken, oder b ehre braucht. ganz egal wie s blizzard macht es wird nie n bg geben außer wsg und arathi die immer spaß machen. AV war auch mal toll, aba seit es die Run and Kill-Taktik gibt, sind die 5 Minuten schlachten auch nich grad das ware, ich hingegen bin einfach für die widereinführung des alten PVP-Rank System. ^^

Blub. wen ich meinen eigenen text lese entdecke ich etwa 100 schreibfehler, bin aber zu faul sie noch zu ändern =)


----------



## Phönix0092 (5. Juni 2010)

Das mit den Klassen/Rassen abhängigen Aufgaben gefällt mir.

In der Basis der Angreifer und dem Standort des Versorgungsgenerals wird es Portale geben die von den eigenen Magiern verstärkt werden müssen um mehr NPC's hindurchtretten zulassen (ähnlich Anomalus im Nexus)

Hexenmeister können mithilfe von einen Blutsucherdämonen Blut von ihren Gegnern sammel, dieses abgeben und den NPC's pro 10Blutflaschen mehr Leben hinzuzufügen bis zu einen maximum von 8k Life(ausgedachter Wert). Das Blut erhalten sie zu einer 5% Chance wenn der Blutsucherdämon angreift und muss erst von einem Alchimisten(vorzugsweise Meister der Tränke) umgefüllt werden um die Blutflaschen zuerhalten

Ich würde auch vorschlagen das man für den Bau von Belagerungswaffen erst einemal bestimmte Materialien sammeln muss um diese herzustellen. Es sollte auch speziele Bomben geben die von Ingeneuren gebaut werden können
Alle Leute mit dem Beruf Ingeneur oder Schmied benötigen beim Bau von Belagerungswaffen natürlich weniger Teile(Ingeneur=weniger Kleinteile Schmied=weniger Barren)

Mehrere Priester könnten vllt auch ein Lazerettzelt (wird das so geschrieben?^^) errichten durch das alle Verbündeten NPC's und Spieler alle 3sek 1% Life wiederherstellen. Auch für das Zelt sollten bestimmte Boni von Nutzen sein zb erhöht wenn einer der Priester Erste Hilfe und Kräuterkunde hat den geheilten Wert. Lederer und Schneider benötigen weniger Material(Leder=weniger Stoffe Schneider= fast gar keine Stoffe)
Das Aufstellen solcher Zelte sollte aber nur an bestimmten weniger wichtigen Punkten möglich sein (Grund dürfte klar sein).

Inschriftenkundler könnten auf Hordenseite Kriegsbemalungen verteilen die den verursachten Schaden.Auf Allianzseite sogenannte Runengravierungen mit dem selben Effenkt.Verzauberer verstärken ihrerseits die Belagerungswaffen.

Druiden der Verteidiger könnte es möglich sein mit Hilfe von Ranken oder ähnlichem die Tore und Mauern zuverstärken. Die Angreifen könnte ihre Mitstreiter tarnen so das diese erst sichtbar sind wenn sie auf 35 Meter Reichweite sind. Allerdings sollte das nur bei maximal 10 Leuten möglich sein.


----------



## Gecko93 (5. Juni 2010)

Ich würde ja anfangen zu sabbern, wenn man das Städteraidsystem aus W:AR übernimmt. Da ja schon die Erfolge/Questmap geklaut würden, fällt das ja eh keinem mehr auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zusammenfassung: Es gibt mehrer Burgen in mehren Lvl-Gebieten, hat eine die Dominanz in allen Lvl-Gebieten, so können sie die Hauptstadt angreifen.
Anstelle der Burgen, kann man ja die schon vorhandenen Dörfer nehmen. Wachen gegen zu hohe Gegner nen Instant-Rausport ala Dalaran geben und nen Bürgermeister reinstellen.
Als "Bestrafung" für einnahme würd ich die Einkaufskosten im jeweiligem Dorf (bei Hauptstadt überall) erhöhen.
Dann noch ein paar Panzer und NSCs spawnen und ab geht die Belagerungsparty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## numisel (5. Juni 2010)

Phönix, deine Ideen sind zwar ganz gut. Nur das Problem ist, dass sie viel zu komplex sind. Du brauchst am Besten einen Hexer, der auch noch Alchimist ist, um das Blut zu sammeln. Die Priester müssen am Besten Schneider sein, um die Zelte zu bauen. Das ist extrem schwer realisierbar. Du musst ja mal bedenken, dass die Schlacht allein schon schwer zu gestalten ist, da sind solche Dinge eher zweirangig.


Ausserdem, welche gute Streitmacht zieht los, ohne Zelte und Waffen dabeizuhaben? Gut, die Römer haben des so gemacht, aber das war auch nicht immer das Wahre.


----------



## Phönix0092 (5. Juni 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Phönix, deine Ideen sind zwar ganz gut. Nur das Problem ist, dass sie viel zu komplex sind. Du brauchst am Besten einen Hexer, der auch noch Alchimist ist, um das Blut zu sammeln. Die Priester müssen am Besten Schneider sein, um die Zelte zu bauen. Das ist extrem schwer realisierbar. Du musst ja mal bedenken, dass die Schlacht allein schon schwer zu gestalten ist, da sind solche Dinge eher zweirangig.



 Hast ja Recht viel zu komplex^^


----------



## numisel (8. Juni 2010)

- wieder mal push -


----------



## Cold Play (8. Juni 2010)

wow vorschlagsforum:

wow-europe.com --->

Foren --->

Vorschläge --->

Die Zukunft der Städteraids

(Push xD)


----------



## Phönix0092 (28. Juni 2010)

- P U S H -


----------

